# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/6



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After the dismantling of The Undertaker and their victory over some of WWE's most impressive Superstars in a Tag Team Elimination Match, will The Nexus continue to nail the competition? Or has the time come for the hammer of fate strike down upon them?

Discuss.​


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm hoping Nexus gets inserted into the WWE Tag Team Championships picture.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm hoping Nexus gets inserted into the WWE Tag Team Championships picture.


Same. They could use a little more momentum by winning the tag belts. Plus, anything's better than the HD as tag champions. I don't really care who would get picked as long as Otunga isn't one of them, although, to be honest, WWE would probably just use the Spirit Squad rule anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanted Gabriel & Sheffield to win but now if I had a choice I'd pick Gabriel & Slater


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Gabriel & Slater would be my two picks since Sheffield is gone. Morrison & Truth will be involved with the tag team titles as well. Whether we like it or not.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for raw tonight.

Chris Jericho and Edge John Cena and Randy Orton.

David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd vs Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater.

Sheamus vs Wade Barrett.

Kaval talk with LayCool in the Backstage.

Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov.

Tamina need to turn face on raw tonight to make that storyline work.

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov.
> 
> Tamina need to turn face on raw tonight to make that storyline work.


I really am very disappointed with that storyline. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the USOs & Tamina are the greatest trio in the history of WWE, but I like them and I think that it is way too early to split Tamina from them - especially when the group has so much potential and especially for a stupid love angle with Santino Marella (Man, I am really sick of him). I was really feeling good about the USOs and Tamina when they debuted and their feud with The Hart Dynasty had massive potential, but I think WWE has really dropped the ball here and screwed it all up.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Gabriel and Slater sounds like an awesome team. Once they've won the titles they could easily use the freebird rule for the 4 of them.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Twister Of Fate said:


> I really am very disappointed with that storyline. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the USOs & Tamina are the greatest trio in the history of WWE, but I like them and I think that it is way too early to split Tamina from them - especially when the group has so much potential and especially for a stupid love angle with Santino Marella (Man, I am really sick of him). I was really feeling good about the USOs and Tamina when they debuted and their feud with The Hart Dynasty had massive potential, but I think WWE has really dropped the ball here and screwed it all up.


 Tamina will turn face in that love angle with Santino Marella and the USOs will not win the tag team champion any time soon.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope Genesis appears on Raw. That would be better than any comedy segment showcased by the WWE in the last 5 years. I could use a good laugh.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not many people would have seen NXT anyway, so they can get away with it and try and establish NXT2


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Nexus with 5 people just doesn't seem right, i miss Skip and Young already. 

With that being said i hope wwe rebuild them as powerful group again, Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater would make a great tag team championship contender, i'd love to see Tarver or Otunga challenge for US Title too but maybe not this time. Miz/Bryan feud is the most interesting thing on Raw at the moment, really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Gabriel and Slater sounds like an awesome team. Once they've won the titles they could easily use the freebird rule for the 4 of them.


This i'd actually like to see.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

not watching nxt errrr... raw tonight. They'll just jump somebody or jump in a match, thats it thats all they do, wow they're so amazing and unpredictable

I said I wasn't watching raw until this nxt crap ended and I'm not


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Halo Star said:


> not watching nxt errrr... raw tonight. They'll just jump somebody or jump in a match, thats it thats all they do, wow they're so amazing and unpredictable
> 
> I said I wasn't watching raw until this nxt crap ended and I'm not


Well then why are you replying to tell us that?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Same. *They could use a little more momentum by winning the tag belts*. Plus, anything's better than the HD as tag champions. *I don't really care who would get picked as long as Otunga isn't one of them*, although, to be honest, WWE would probably just use the Spirit Squad rule anyway.



Both statements were going to be part of my post. I think that has been the intention, to get some more heat for the Tag Division and I would love if they placed Gabriel there, and it would have been awesome if Skip were his partner, but I think I would have to go with Slater.

Expecting more Barrett vs Sheamus build up.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Well then why are you replying to tell us that?


Because he is retarded troll that seems to imply his opinion to everything...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm expecting a very mundane, nothing-happens RAW tonight. I wonder if they will use Genesis, I fucking hope not.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like Daniel Bryan to actually talk tonight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Hopefully Gabrial & Slater, are put into the Tag Division, they would be a very good tag team.

Maby Edge & Y2J, will become a team once again, maby start over since they couldn't last year since Edge got injured.

For the Main Event, I think it's going to be Edge & Y2J vs Cena & Orton._


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Today is Jillian's b-day so I bet we get a song fromn her tonight.Ugh.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

i think they could get away with just having nexus appear with some of the rookies from season 2 simply added to nexus. just throw in lucky cannon and alex riley and they are back up to 7 people, and it makes sense just fine


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with the majority about Nexus being in the tag title picture. I would like to see Hart Dynyasty vs Slater&Gabriel vs Dashingly Sinister @ NOC.

Also, I could see Miz vs Bryan being added to the NOC card as well, which will make the NOC card possibly the best card yet since WrestlMania.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> I agree with the majority about Nexus being in the tag title picture. I would like to see Hart Dynyasty vs Slater&Gabriel vs Dashingly Sinister vs Rated Y2J @ NOC.
> 
> Also, I could see Miz vs Bryan being added to the NOC card as well, which will make the NOC card possibly the best card yet since WrestlMania.


Isn't Jericho in the WWE title match at NoC?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Isn't Jericho in the WWE title match at NoC?


And Edge. Theres a bit of a flaw in his plan


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Time to give Jericho and Edge some credibility going into this match. Especially Edge is an afterthought, literally nobody thinks he has ANY chance at winning the title. He gets shitty reactions every time he comes out. He needs to do something, fast.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder what we're gunna be treated to tonight, I hope it's a good show I could do with it after No Surrender being so lame last night.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Time to give Jericho and Edge some credibility going into this match. Especially Edge is an afterthought, literally nobody thinks he has ANY chance at winning the title. He gets shitty reactions every time he comes out. He needs to do something, fast.


But he really does have no chance of winning, even the casual fans will know that. His career is on the decline, and there's no real point in putting time and effort into Edge going into this match when their are much more important people to build up (Sheamus, Barrett).


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What Edge needs is some time off. He really needs to rejuvenate his body.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Edge has meant nothing since January... The buzz for his return, he returns and the buzz soon rubs away back to nothing.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I'd wanna see the Hart Dynasty finally fucking wrestle a match.

Seriously, it pisses me off how they get new belts but haven't wrestled in ages on RAW.
Go ahead, build up teams to face them at NOC, and have the HD win and then disappear for another month to only defend it again. Oh what's that? No match for the Tag Titles? klol

Wouldn't mind:
seeing Hawkins & Archer show up & another team for a F4W at the Tag Titles. 
More Barrett vs Sheamus build up
A "Y2J's gonna win the WWE Championship" promo
seeing no Edge


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Hopefully they actually let Daniel Bryan talk tonight


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Im finding it very hard to stay awake right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WWE RAW said:


> Hopefully they actually let Daniel Bryan talk tonight


Definitly will be a mark out moment. What would make it even more awesome would be something like: "At least I didn't mix up my own team mate for someone else like your other rookie did." Or something along the lines of pointing out Riley's botch.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Im finding it very hard to stay awake right now.


watch it on youtube the next day


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Definitly will be a mark out moment. What would make it even more awesome would be something like: "At least I didn't mix up my own team mate for someone else like your other rookie did." Or something along the lines of pointing out Riley's botch.


Yup or even something like this "while you Miz were making a fool of yourself on the real world, I was training with HBK" or something like that lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na dude I like to see it live... As long as my head don't hit the pillow... I'll see the show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The divas fued is the only thing that really interests me and my fear is that Melina will basicly be fed to McCool


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Did they give a kayfabe reason of why Sheffield has left or have they just not mentioned it? 

Ps. I know he was injured.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> Did they give a kayfabe reason of why Sheffield has left or have they just not mentioned it?
> 
> Ps. I know he was injured.


Last week Slater or Otunga stated that Sheffield was injured.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> Did they give a kayfabe reason of why Sheffield has left or have they just not mentioned it?
> 
> Ps. I know he was injured.


They mentioned his ankle injury and Otunga said they had to trim the fat right after that.

So I think he is out


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, could have came up with a cool excuse, like Slater using his hair to burn him or something


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so whats the over under on how many rkos happen tonight?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

For every RKO that happens...you take a drink.
For every time Cole creams/craps his pants...you take a drink and a shot
For every time Daniel Bryan does or says something awesome............YOU DRINK A KEG AND MARK OUT


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> For every RKO that happens...you take a drink.
> For every time Cole creams/craps his pants...you take a drink and a shot
> For every time Daniel Bryan does or says something awesome............YOU DRINK A KEG AND MARK OUT


every time cole says APEX PREDATOR, or VICIOUS VIPER. i think we would all die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Arsenal FTW™;8813383 said:


> Did they give a kayfabe reason of why Sheffield has left or have they just not mentioned it?
> 
> Ps. I know he was injured.


Last week they said something like, 'With Darren Young out and Skip Sheffield's injury people are starting to think we're getting weaker'.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan clap clap clap clap clap clap Daniel Bryan


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves,

feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
like a vein about to blow,
I'm the treasure you see waiting,
but I'm gold you'll never know,
I'm the rainbow with no ending,
a ray of moonlight you can't hold,
like the darkness you won't see me,
when I come and take you soul.

Feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
Feel the pressure,
Feel it growing

I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves


My bad I forgot Katie Lea isn't there anymore...

*BK cries in the corner*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

virus21 said:


> The divas fued is the only thing that really interests me and my fear is that Melina will basicly be fed to McCool


hope this happens.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> For every RKO that happens...you take a drink.
> For every time Cole creams/craps his pants...you take a drink and a shot
> For every time Daniel Bryan does or says something awesome............YOU DRINK A KEG AND MARK OUT


Everytime Cena starts a promo with a low voice then a high voice, take a drink
Everytime Sheamus says fella, take a drink and a shot
Everytime McCool or Maryse show any emotional range, immediatly stop drinking because you are clearly drunk off your ass at that point


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

LEGENDARY SNEAK PREVIEW... YES!!!













:|


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ You mean Fella, not Laddie.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"What's Next?" lol. Funny funny. Like we don't know it's gonna be the same bullshit that nexus has been doing for months.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nexus to start off tonight!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

all i want to see in this raw is someone here to post R-Truth's lyrics in the forum when the zookeeper appears!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

1 minute!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Was supposed to be there tonight but I opted to go to SD in B'more tmw.


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

JeremyCB23 said:


> all i want to see in this raw is someone here to post R-Truth's lyrics in the forum when the zookeeper appears!


you can get with this or you can get with that
eating too much candy will make you fat
whats up(10 times)
i like to watch smack down eating baby ruth
i like the nutty flavor while watching r-truth
whats up(10 times)


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nexus in DC...on nos...watch out Obama


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

When did Sheamus get added to the opening?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TALK ABOUT BARRETT!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Here WE GO!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

saxophonelegend said:


> you can get with this or you can get with that
> eating too much candy will make you fat
> whats up(10 times)
> i like to watch smack down eating baby ruth
> ...


I sounds like eternity, not just 10 times LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Nexus opening


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Nexus getting shorter, and shorter


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I still don't see why almost everyone on here creams their pants when Wade Barrett speaks


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> all i want to see in this raw is someone here to post R-Truth's lyrics in the forum when the zookeeper appears!


Gettin rowdy! (haha, rowdy) Rowdy!
We gettin rowdy! (get rowdy on ya ass)
Bout to move some things! Rowdy! (gettin rowdy, yeah)

So many damn styles get tossed up in the mix
I got 'em yellin, get rowdy, K-Kwik (We gettin rowdy!)
I'ma move some things
They wanna see me, but move and shake it ass Jada Lang
I got ya flesh crawlin when you see me, ladies wanna feel wit me
Knuckleheads wanna try and be me, I get down like so-easy
I get greasy, low down dirty ass sleazy
Tease me, I be the rash, have ya ass
Hollerin, sufferin succotash, I ain't fearin nobody
Damn right, K-Kwik gettin rowdy

Gettin Rowdy! Rowdy! ('Bout gettin rowdy)
We gettin rowdy! (Yeah, let 'em now)
Bout to move some things! Rowdy! (Yeah, gettin rowdy)

I'mma be a legend like Timmy and Lassie
I get sassy, yeah, on to spit more ass, nasty
They call me K-Kwik
I'm the hottest thang burnin since a bowl of grits
Comin fast, and kickin ass, squarin like a bad rash
Kick them heads, movin boppin like whiplash
Don't get stuck, shakin toss like a salad
I'm being over here, cuz K-Kwik ain't havin it
Doors we bust, kickin dust, Apple Jacks, better hush
Beein lady, dog daddy, bringin drama, bout to bust
Pump your fist, and get rowdy like that
Pump your fist, or get ya head rack crack

So many damn styles get tossed up in the mix
I got 'em yellin, get rowdy, K-Kwik (We gettin rowdy!)
I'ma move some things
They wanna see me, but move and shake it ass Jada Lang
I got ya flesh crawlin when you see me, ladies wanna feel wit me
Knuckleheads wanna try and be me, I get down like so-easy
I get greasy, low down dirty ass sleazy
Tease me, I be the rash, have ya ass
Hollerin, sufferin succotash, I ain't fearin nobody
You can bet ya ass, K-Kwik gettin rowdy

Gettin Rowdy! Rowdy! (Don't let me get rowdy on ya ass)
We gettin rowdy! (Yeah, let 'em now)
Bout to move some things! Rowdy!

I'ma be a legend like Timmy and Lassie
I get sassy, on to spit more ass, nasty
They call me K-Kwik
I'm the hottest thang burnin since a bowl of grits
Comin fast, and kickin ass, squarin like a bad rash
Kick them heads, movin boppin like whiplash
Don't get stuck, shakin toss like a salad
I'm being over here, cuz K-Kwik ain't havin it
Doors we bust, kickin dust, Apple Jacks, better hush
Beein lady, dog daddy, bringin drama, bout to bust
Pump your fist, and get rowdy like that
Pump your fist, or get ya head rack crack
Move some things...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WWE RAW said:


> Nexus getting shorter, and shorter


actually barrett's gotten pretty taller lololoolol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

that slow mo wasteland was so devastating right?!?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Eh. Not a big fan of Wade's finisher.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nexus taking out Taker to begin with would have made more sense..put him in a tomato state


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol whats with all the slow mo....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Wade, why so serious?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I bet Taker is still hurting in his ribs


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Um, how can 5 people "single-handedly" destroy something?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ugh botchtunga....My ears are bleeding


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no mention it was all because of kane.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> I still don't see why almost everyone on here creams their pants when Wade Barrett speaks


I didn't see anybody cream their pants.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

with the Mic? Uh oh...


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Otunga is fucking awful


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

David Otunga please stfu!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

inb4 The Rock


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm getting soooo bored of the 450 Splash/


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Otunga is so, so, so awful. This guy cannot talk at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I still don't see why almost everyone on here creams their pants when Wade Barrett speaks


That's because you've chosen to close your mind off to his greatness and hate him for no good reason. The rest of us have not done that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why put Otunga on the mic when you have Tarver?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I still believe Nexus needs to fill in the two empty spots in the stable.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I still don't see why almost everyone on here creams their pants when Wade Barrett speaks


cause he is british! the accent americans can't get enough of!

hence my love for keria knightly, and emma watson

and if tarver is the shit


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Um, how can 5 people "single-handedly" destroy something?


It's wwe. Why bring Logic into it?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Tarver!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's go. Keep it movin already.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Kane did more damage to Taker, than Nexus did.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

trim the fat...right Dave but your still in the group

didn't Kane do it by himself...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

barret's hair remind me of stephen colbert.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Nexus is garbage. Can't wait for this to end.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Michael Tarver is crazy, I love him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus christ, they gave Slater the mic.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah "heath slater baby why dont you tell em" that was beastly


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heath Slater sounds horrible on the mic.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

'Heath Slater, baby.'


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can Heath Slater just go away?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I didn't see anybody cream their pants.


Wait until Miz comes out. Cole will be a regular fountain


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wendy's talking... time to eat promotion


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

FFS get this ugly nasty ginger off the mic.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Heath has terrible mic skills..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Slater sounds like he has a speach impediment


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cheap seats, that was the worst attempt at cheap heat ive ever seen. and gabriel on the mic?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Calm down Heath


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gabriel looked like he was trying to calm himself before he got the mic.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Tarver has a great voice


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That's because you've chosen to close your mind off to his greatness and hate him for no good reason. The rest of us have not done that.


No I hate him because he's overrated.

And Justin Gabriel, I'm pretty sure Brock Lesnar did that.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Heath Slater just proved that gingers do have souls.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Justin gabriel and his "four filthy spladsh"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gabriel is right...pinning Cena is more unprecedented.

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, these guys are terrible. With the exception of Wade Barrett, they all suck!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Derek said:


> Jesus christ, they gave Slater the mic.


he ain't that bad.

cool sig by the way. lol


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Heath Slater is terrible on the mic.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YOU

YOU

YOU


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I could watch that 450 on Cena and the pin all night long


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

gabriel can cut a promo tonight!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabriel seems more like a star every week. Why doesn't he talk more? After Barrett he's the most competent of the group by far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SatanX said:


> I bet Taker is still hurting in his ribs


Well, he is very fragile these days.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

OH MY GOD! HIS ACCENT!! its like sex. and the mic work aint bad either.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember when Nexus was exciting and cool..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Gabriel has decent mic skills!


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

JESUS BARRET IS LIGHTYEARS AHEAD of the rest of nexus on the mic


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Here comes British dumbo that sounds like he has marbles his mouth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> No I hate him because he's overrated.
> 
> And Justin Gabriel, I'm pretty sure Brock Lesnar did that.


Every wrestler in the company is overrated.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

back home?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Dunno why people say Slater sucks on the mic. He was pretty awesome. Cocky asshole at best.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i just marked for the "and i quote" sign right next to the "i am the gm" sign

here comes randy


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

ORTON ORTON ORTON


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol @ the "And I quote" sign


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What do they mean by "back home to the Nexus"?

Was it ever even theirs? wat


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll beat Ohoon, Cena,...

Yep gotta love the accent.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy F'n Orton!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is such a throwaway segment. They seem to be completely out of ideas for nexus.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"back home"? It was never there in the first place


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What does Wade Barrett mean by back home, who in Nexus held the belt?

Good reaction for Orton.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

uh oh, an orton promo let me go make a sandwich


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Back home? It was never there in the first place.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Speaking of the devil


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow did u hear the pop for Orton


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Gabriel seems more like a star every week. Why doesn't he talk more? After Barrett he's the most competent of the group by far.


I agree, it's a hyge difference from when he first spoke on NXT, i'm glad he's got better though cuz he's one of my faves alongside Barrett.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Here comes Quadruple H to bury everyone.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Barrett's horrifically deviated septum looks more and more perturbing each and every week.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Back home to the Nexus? So they've had the title before?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Say what you want about Nexus they have some amazing accomplishments considering they debuted only this year.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

UGH boaring words comming out of randy ortons mouth "bleh i'm frakenstein, i pinned people ugh"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Every wrestler in the company is overrated.


Oh so Yoshi Tatsu & JTG are overrated?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

god orton get of the mic


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> This is such a throwaway segment. They seem to be completely out of ideas for nexus.


this.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Orton's awful. He's a horrible face and tweener, he needs to go back to being a full blown heel and soon.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GM!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

FingazMc said:


> Wow did u hear the pop for Orton


even I was happy to see Orton end this nexus promo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vintage e-mail beep.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh please just reveal the GM


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This is really boring me. I'm sure it'll pick up.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DAT BLEEP


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

FUCK THAT MOTHERFUCKING GM AND COLE AS WELL GODDAMIT


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

BOOOOO!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

is orton crying ? lmao or is he high?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The laptop has more heat than any heel in the company.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Orton and he's "I'm going to hit you with an RKO" is almost like "I'm going to spear you" by edge, so annoying :s


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''back home'' was a strange thing to say.
oh look, the incredibly fast-typing gm.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

May I have your attention please! I'm ready to cream my jeans already and Miz isn't even out here yet!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes Cole "And You Suck"


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

INDIVIDUAL MATCHES?? NO WAY IN HELL.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love the "and i quote" sign in the crowd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shawn Cena?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gabriel V Cena? Squash much?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg someone had a ted sign jesus


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> What does Wade Barrett mean by back home, who in Nexus held the belt?
> 
> Good reaction for Orton.


Maybe it's a clue to Nexus' "mystery leader?" 

Which wrestlers have held the title since the Nexus formed?

Or maybe it was just a slip-up by Barrett.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Uh, didn't Gabriel face cena a few weeks ago?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cena vs. Gabriel huh? Cena goes over.
Orton vs. Barrett? They will put Barrett over fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wwe raw 
its over 900 sign ? lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Oh so Yoshi Tatsu & JTG are overrated?


It was intended to be a metaphor, not a literal statement.

The meaning was, any great talent is going to recieve huge amounts of praise, you can spin just about anyone you want into being overrated. It means nothing.

There's no reason to not like Barrett. That said, you have a right to, but...I don't know why. Unlike Sheamus, his work actually delivers.



> Cena vs. Gabriel huh? Cena goes over.
> Orton vs. Barrett? They will put Barrett over fpalm


No, they won't. Barrett went over last week, that means Orton wins. fpalm


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Master of the 450 splash? Master of the 619? hahaha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gabriel Vs. Cena oh no!
Barrett Vs. Orton oh no!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

"The Master of the 450"???

Has the Mystery GM every heard of Juventud Guerrera???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well, justin's gonna job to supercena.... unfortunely.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

what did I miss?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Genesis to attack Orton!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great, Cena to destroy Gabriel. That just sucks. Orton vs Barrett will be a good one.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> wwe raw
> its over 900 sign ? lmao


:lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems like they do the same shit every week on Raw.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> omg someone had a ted sign jesus


I'm pretty sure they hand out signs at the venue
I can't imagine anyone caring enough about Ted to do that


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

scias423 said:


> what did I miss?


Hahahahah! Yea I wish.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Soooo, who's the GM?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WhyTooJay said:


> It seems like they do the same shit every week on Raw.


You just realise that?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fantastic, we get to see how green Wade Barrett is in the ring when he's in a one on one match!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually don't think Gabriel is going to get squashed, I think they think highly of him enough for it to be a pretty good match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> It was intended to be a metaphor, not a literal statement.
> 
> The meaning was, any great talent is going to recieve huge amounts of praise, you can spin just about anyone you want into being overrated. It means nothing.
> 
> There's no reason to not like Barrett. That said, you have a right to, but...I don't know why. Unlike Sheamus, his work actually delivers.


I think Sheamus is more entertaining then Wade Barrett.

And the reason I don't like Wade Barrett: He's boring on the mic, he sucks in the ring.

He's basically a bigger William Regal without the good ring skills.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

hazuki said:


> The Genesis to attack Orton!


Alex Riley to attack black man in the front row.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

KidGold17 said:


> Hahahahah! Yea I wish.


No seriously, I just got home, what did I miss from the start that led up to the matches?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they act like they have never had nexus fight in individual matches before.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> It seems like they do the same shit every week on Raw.


I know, its like were watching a rerun.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Be careful Tarver I heard Riley was in the building.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> omg someone had a ted sign jesus


Contrary to belief, Ted fans do exist. I'm one lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> You just realise that?


Yea for real. Spirit Squad, Legacy, Nexus... it's just a summer formula at this point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fantastic, we get to see how green Wade Barrett is in the ring when he's in a one on one match!


And guess what? It won't make a difference towards his push! 8*D


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> I actually don't think Gabriel is going to get squashed, I think they think highly of him enough for it to be a pretty good match.


He won't get squashed. He won't win either, but he won't be squashed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

gatorca14 said:


> Great, Cena to destroy Gabriel. That just sucks. Orton vs Barrett will be a good one.


Cena should destroy Gabriel because he's not very good.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I actually don't think Gabriel is going to get squashed, I think they think highly of him enough for it to be a pretty good match.


Yeah. I'm sure Cena will win, but it wont be a squash.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, where the hell are all the *characters*!?!?!? When did EVERY verbal confrontation become so trivial!?!?

- "Last week, I gave you the beating of your life."
- "Oh yea, well at the PPV I'm going to beat _you_... AND give you my finishing maneuver!"


I'll say it once and I'll say it again, this is Pro Wrestling... not UFC. There has to be more to the conflict then just, "I'm going to kick your ass" and, "No, I'm going to kick yours".

Where the fuck is the storytelling!?!?!?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> "The Master of the 450"???
> 
> Has the Mystery GM every heard of Juventud Guerrera???


Juvi lost the title when he near killed some one with it


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

scias423 said:


> No seriously, I just got home, what did I miss from the start that led up to the matches?


Nexus just showed us replays from last week. Thats it.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I really hope Gabriel looks credible against John Cena tonight. Really looking forward to Barrett/Orton, should be solid. Barrett keeps on getting better week in & week out.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whats happened so far?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I'm pretty sure they hand out signs at the venue
> I can't imagine anyone caring enough about Ted to do that


I once saw a Hardcore Holly sign so anything's possible :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WhyTooJay said:


> It seems like they do the same shit every week on Raw.


that's why the raw after night of champions, i'm taking a break.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I think Sheamus is more entertaining then Wade Barrett.
> 
> And the reason I don't like Wade Barrett: He's boring on the mic, he sucks in the ring.
> 
> He's basically a bigger William Regal without the good ring skills.


Well, he isn't.

Boring on the mic? You're watching a different show to everyone else. I'll give you that he's not Jericho or CM Punk on the mic, but he's better than 95% of the roster and he deserves this push. Ring work really means nothing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> And guess what? It won't make a difference towards his push! 8*D


He'll get his prerequisite one month reign as champ just like such greats as Sheamus and Jack Swagger!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know that I've ever seen someone worse on the mic than Otunga. Seriously. I can't think of anyone so blatantly bad. Steve Blackman had more natural charisma.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

JERICHO!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Jericho


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm fairly excited about Orton/Barret


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jericho!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fantastic, we get to see how green Wade Barrett is in the ring when he's in a one on one match!


It's obvious Wade Barrett sucks in the ring, he has astonishing, excellent mic skills (which are the best in the world I might add) to fall back on.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena will start strong then Gabriel gets 5 or 6 minutes of good offense then Cena wins, we all know this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JERICHO'S FACE :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BREAK THE WALLS

also, lawler go...


OH GOD DAT BLEEP


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

bury me if you want..

But Jericho walking out of a match is still bad for his character.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope black cena comes back. In his match vs. cena he ended up looking like the talented one (which i guess isn't that hard).


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

JERIIICHOOO


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh damn GM cutting Y2J entrance


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen someone worse on the mic than Otunga. Seriously. I can't think of anyone so blatantly bad. Steve Blackman had more natural charisma.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Jericho. You got mail!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> whats happened so far?


Nexus Promo w/ each member commenting on how dominate they we're last Monday Night. Orton interrupts and the Mystery GM announces Barret/Orton & Gabriel/Cena no Nexus interference.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn GM interupting Jericho's theme!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2J Y2J Y2J 

Fuck of Cole


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Edge & Jericho got owned :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

If Jericho loses this one then he must realy be going.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*AND I QOUTE*


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

So Jericho wins. That's good.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

who's the gm TELL ME!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to rage hard if The Best in the World loses to this ...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHA, Jericho routinely makes little moments like that awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This could be a good match hopefully, but then again you don't get a bad match out of Jericho that often.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho outta the match at nOC. OMG!!! It's JoMo!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Morsion vs HBK?

Give it the time it deserves damnit!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JOMO, is that supposed to be threatening?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yawn... morrison


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao I love Jericho!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh great I was worried. GO get him Jerichoo


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

You tell him Chis lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

yep i'd say Jericho's spot at KoC is secure.

Here comes JoMO for another job!

EDIT: Anybody wanna guess who Edge's opponent is? WHAT'S UP!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jericho shouldn't be afraid of facing morrison. he should be afraid of THE BEARD.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

John Morrison looks like such a hobo with that beard


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish Jericho had told Cole he was a "stupid, stupid man."


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Just got in guys, did I miss anything important?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

oh no! not john morrison. y2j is doomed...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

If Jericho loses and is out therefore cannot lose the title match and has to stay....just being hopeful.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DID MORRISON JUST PUT GLASSES ON THAT OLD LADY?!!?

he is couger hunting in dc!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

JoMo jobs to Jericho.... Damn

I really wished they would have Jericho leave the match so that he doesn't leave us at NoC

But we all know that wont happen

JoMo buried incoming


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

should be a good match,


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is that the Love Guru? Oh Wait! Is Morrison....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He'll get his prerequisite one month reign as champ just like such greats as Sheamus and Jack Swagger!


Barrett isn't going to be pushed like Jack Swagger. He's a real star with actual charisma, mic skills, presence and a good look. All things which Swagger lacks. He's already Raw's top heel and that's not going to change any time soon. Swagger got a lucky MITB reign because they tossed it on him just to throw away the briefcase because they were ditching the one at WM.

I don't know why you listed Sheamus. He's been WWE Champion for about half a year if you add his reigns up and he's still got the belt.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

doctorj89 said:


> Just got in guys, did I miss anything important?


Nah not too much, Nexus cut a promo and Randy Orton too, they set up Cena vs Gabriel and Orton vs Barrett.

LOL Jobberson.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Cynic said:


> I wish Jericho had told Cole he was a "stupid, stupid man."


This


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHO IS IT?!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, he isn't.
> 
> Boring on the mic? You're watching a different show to everyone else. I'll give you that he's not Jericho or CM Punk on the mic, but he's better than 95% of the roster and he deserves this push. *Ring work really means nothing.*


Whoa, whoa!

I agree, mic work gets you over and gets you noticed, but ring work helps you stay there.

Think of the absolute worst wrestler you've ever seen. I mean just awful, Botchamania stuff. Now, would you give that wrestler a massive, future-face-of-the-company push just because he knows how to run his mouth?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

At least Jericho will get a clean win.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow if Y2J looses the forum will...well best not to think out it


so the zookeeper...vs Edge later tonight


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHO IS IT?

oh god, jericho is awesome


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is Edge out of the match at NOC? Cuz i can deal with that no probs!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's looking more like Cole is the GM.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

jericho better stay


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Who is it!! Who is it!! LOL :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO @ Jericho "who is it! who is it!"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> It's obvious Wade Barrett sucks in the ring, he has astonishing, excellent mic skills (which are the best in the world I might add) to fall back on.


Just stop.

He's not better than Jericho on the mic. He's not better than C.M. Punk. He's not better than The Undertaker. Not better than Cena. Or Edge. 

Even though I think the Miz is corny as shit, he's got better mic skills than Barrett.

Hell, Kaval's been more entertaining on the mic than Wade Barrett.

That's just the guys in the WWE!

(BTW, I know you're being sarcastic)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cynic said:


> It's looking more like Cole is the GM.


There's no actual person named as of yet. They're just waiting for the need to actually name someone.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> I'm going to rage hard if The Best in the World loses to this ...


Actually it wouldn't be so bad. If he loses here and is taken out of the 6 pack challenge then he can argue that his promise to quit is no longer valid


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Pulling for Morrison. Don't want Jericho to leave, even if that means taking him out of the Main Event @ NoC.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

killacamt said:


> John Morrison looks like such a hobo with that beard


I quite like the beard tbh. He doesn't annoy my friend anymore since he grew the beard which is weird cuz she HATEd him loads!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

that cyrus ad ''come here'' :lmao


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

kaval better then barrett on the mic are u for real!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hell, Kaval's been more entertaining on the mic than Wade Barrett.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

was anybody else thinking when jericho was saying who is it to cole. 

"it was me austin(jericho), it was me all along!!!"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett isn't going to be pushed like Jack Swagger. He's a real star with actual charisma, mic skills, presence and a good look. All things which Swagger lacks. He's already Raw's top heel and that's not going to change any time soon. Swagger got a lucky MITB reign because they tossed it on him just to throw away the briefcase because they were ditching the one at WM.
> 
> I don't know why you listed Sheamus. He's been WWE Champion for about half a year if you add his reigns up and he's still got the belt.


Swagger has a better look, and Barrett has decent mic skills when you can understand the guy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael Cole you stupid man. oh noez John Morrison looks like Jerichos out of the 6 pack challenge8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

john morrison better job :angry:


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

morrison has and forever will be the marty jannetty of the former miz and morrison tag team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Just stop.
> 
> He's not better than Jericho on the mic. He's not better than C.M. Punk. He's not better than The Undertaker. Not better than Cena. Or Edge.
> 
> ...


Chris Jericho
Daniel Bryan
Edge
John Cena
The Miz
Santino
Triple H
William Regal

That's 8 guys on the RAW roster that are better then Barrett on the mic, now don't get me started on the ring.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> morrison has and forever will be the marty jannetty of the former miz and morrison tag team.


 I think he's more like the John Morrison of Miz and Morrison.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why do people like Kaval? He looks like Mr. Peanut.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho better win!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Edge vs Truth probably


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I KNOW YOU KNOW!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett isn't going to be pushed like Jack Swagger. He's a real star with actual charisma, mic skills, presence and a good look. All things which Swagger lacks. He's already Raw's top heel and that's not going to change any time soon. Swagger got a lucky MITB reign because they tossed it on him just to throw away the briefcase because they were ditching the one at WM.


Is Wade Barrett Raw's top heel, or is Nexus Raw's top heel?

If those guys weren't thrown into angles with the top guys in the company out of thin air, they wouldn't be anywhere near as over as they are.

Take Wade Barrett out of Nexus, and the storyline is still the same.

I'm not saying I don't like Wade Barrett. I think he's really good, and could be a future Champion.

I just think that the future shouldn't start anywhere near Night of Champions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

llamadux said:


> Swagger has a better look, and Barrett has decent mic skills when you can understand the guy.


Swagger's look is terrible. He looks like an overgrown 12 year old child. 

Barrett is always understandable on the mic.



> Why do people like Kaval? He looks like Mr. Peanut.


Honestly, I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"I know you know" ohh god he is a piece of gold!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know you know

so cole knows who it is :hmm:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wow Jericho's gotten tubby

Let's go Tubby!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Why do people like Kaval? He looks like Mr. Peanut.


He's a good wrestler. Not sure about you, but I don't like wrestlers based on their looks.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I KNOW YOU KNOW!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> morrison has and forever will be the marty jannetty of the former miz and morrison tag team.


NO no no no

Joey Mercury is the Marty Janetty

Morrison is HBK

Miz is HHH


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Chris Jericho
> Daniel Bryan
> Edge
> John Cena
> ...


You guys are hilarious, you fight a pointless battle based on how you feel about certain wrestlers. You both will always feel as you are correct but maybe you both are or aren't?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Jericho traveling with Matt Hardy?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Was that a botch or was it intended?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I KNOW YOU KNOW WHO IT IS.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Should be a good match. Hope Chrsitopher Irvine wins though as he is close to retiring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sloppy Match.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> john morrison better job :angry:


Nah, Jericho losing lets him complain about being unfairly treated which is always entertaining and allows him to break his promise to quit.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love if Jericho mocked Cole making a promo and telling him: "And you and your boring I quotes sound stupid, so shut up"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Undisputed Title mention!

Maybe starting the groundwork for Unification.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> He's a good wrestler. Not sure about you, but I don't like wrestlers based on their looks.


I'm a shallow person. :no:

Nah, I think he's alright. I just don't think he's any more than a midcarder. Folks seem ready to push him to the moon around here, as is so often the case.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Raw is gonna suck even more with Jericho gone...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if only Jomo...talked more instead of having actual wrestling skills...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> that cyrus ad ''come here'' :lmao


Film looks shit to me tbh.

Stupid Man Stupid Man!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> He's a good wrestler. Not sure about you, but I don't like wrestlers based on their looks.


this.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

If Jericho stays in the WWE he needs a 'You're A Stupid Man' shirt.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO!!! I marked when he said that!
Jericho wins! =]


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know why Jericho bothered to move. Morrison would have missed the Starship Pain anyway.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FUCK!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> NO no no no
> 
> Joey Mercury is the Marty Janetty
> 
> ...


What? Are you drunk? Tripping? Or possibly a bit of both?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

STARSHIP SHIT! NO


THE WALLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Nooooo


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

YOURE A STUPID MAN!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

jerichos not going i dont think.. he might go in a general manager angle


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

You stupid man!!! lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Undisputed Title mention!
> 
> Maybe starting the groundwork for Unification.


They've mentioned that in every Jericho match for the last nine years.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Should be a good match. Hope Chrsitopher Irvine wins though as he is close to retiring.


"My dick is huge as i know wrestlers real names"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> NO no no no
> 
> Joey Mercury is the Marty Janetty
> 
> ...


Morrison is HBK? Yeah, if HBK was a nobody who got the most insignificant matches on Raw's card every week.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good opener match tbh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Keezers said:


> If Jericho stays in the WWE he needs a 'You're A Stupid Man' shirt.


Seriously, they're missing the boat on Jericho merch. Who among us wouldn't shell out 20 bucks for an "ASK HIM!" shirt?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn you!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

STARSHIP SHIT!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

what the fuckkk


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jericho has been *BURIED*.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

FUCK YOU JOMO!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JERICHO LOST?????

WAT THE HELL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell did I just see???


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JO MO!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HOLY........FUCK!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FUCKIN TROLLED


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Well. That was something.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Proud!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

oh fuck, this is gonna get messy.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Whoever said he would miss, looks whos eating their foot now.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW

10characters


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

FINALLY JOHN MORRISON FINALLY YES


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That one actually looked like it hurt ...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA...JOMO WINS!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Really!?!?!?!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

John Hennigan wins!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ah shit.:no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh great...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow good match


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow morrison won.....


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Really? Jericho just jobbed to Morrison...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> What? Are you drunk? Tripping? Or possibly a bit of both?




LMAO 

JOMO FOR THE MUTHA FUCKING WIN!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

BA GAWD!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jericho lost CLEAN to Morrison?!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

HELLS YEAH JOMO WINS

no more jericho leaving and JoMo wasn't buried!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait so is it now Barrett/Cena/Orton/Edge/Sheamus/Morrison?

If so I hope Rated Y2J vs. Hart Dynasty


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wowzers, Jericho's jobbin!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Didnt expect JoMo to go over tbh...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

what the hell did i just see?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Shouldn't have left your team Jericho.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jericho lost


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy shit!!!!!!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Surprise Result, glad JoMo won.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What happened today did the WWE writers actually grow some balls and brains together. "let's do stuff that's unexpected like JoMo beat Jericho"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HUH!?!? iwc explodes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

[nelson] ha ha! [/nelson]


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate Morrison with a passion now!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Good. Hopefully his quit threat isn't valid now.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

God Dammit, this is all HHH's fault!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

All the pages that were just created :lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It makes sense for jomo to win but... he's just never going to be the wrestler Jericho is/was.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm guessing Jericho's leaving soon.

Morrison seems to have a RVD role now.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

The Fuck?!?!?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If Edge jobs to R-Truth or Evan Bourne I will LMAO.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like the earlier leaks were true, the 6 pack challenge was going to dwindle into a three way or something.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Has WWE's video effects guy JUST learned how to slow down footage?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Jericho puts anyone over what a man!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Please don't go, Please don't go...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh crap!!! That is shit!!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

YOU STUPID MAN.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Morrison takes over Jericho?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Chris Jericho
> Daniel Bryan
> Edge
> John Cena
> ...


Santino better on the mic???? Really?????


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JERICHO IS MAD.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Poor little guy


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like Jericho's on his way out the E'.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I will miss Y2J...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hopefully morrison will get his fucking push now


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im so mad hes gone..


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't leave Jericho


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

leave the memories alone...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Edge is gonna lose and its gonna be Edge and Jericho at NoC...my prediction...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i guess hhh really is involved in creative.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh well, when you think about it even JTG has a clean win over Jericho .


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Jericho as much as the next guy but he can't win all the time and JoMo is a big fave of mine so it's just great to see him get a win like that.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hate Morrison with a passion now!


Dude, he isn't in charge with the booking.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> If Edge jobs to R-Truth or Evan Bourne I will LMAO.


Now that will make this Raw the best in months.

Did I just hear a short applause for Jericho?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Good. Hopefully his quit threat isn't valid now.



This is probably it. He probably signed a new deal, and this was the way out of the stipulation.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh GOD cena looking like a Power Ranger lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hate Morrison with a passion now!


Put two hates right there


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sad Jericho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Does Morrison replace him?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

so who takes the spot?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hell yeah "Y2J" chants.


Does this mean for certain that our hero is gone?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ill miss jericho


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Keezers said:


> I'm guessing Jericho's leaving soon.
> 
> Morrison seems to have a RVD role now.


*Yeah he is. He's going to tour with his band for a while.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> LMAO
> 
> JOMO FOR THE MUTHA FUCKING WIN!


Well what do you expect when you're making such daft comments? Morrison can flip about and has an athletic look and all of a sudden you're calling him HBK?

Let's just forget that he is awful on the mic and has never been able to break through to the main event in how many attempts?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Jericho isn't done.

That will be total bullshit, how can Jericho leave but they keep David Otunga?

Edit: So wait, he's going on tour with his band? Or is he gone for good?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

So Barrett's 'The Bareknuckle Fighter' and Justin Gabriel's the 'South African Sensation' again? so they do have unique traits again.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> i guess hhh really is involved in creative.


:lmao


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

ANYBODY who says Morrison can't "go" in a match is a fucking moron. I WANT A MORRISON-VS.-JERICHO RIVALRY!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

scias423 said:


> Whoever said he would miss, looks whos eating their foot now.


It's all in the beard! Ever since he got the beard his Starship Pain's have actually been hitting his opponent properly!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hate Morrison with a passion now!


*Why? Morrison didn't book that. Morrison didn't convince Jericho to tour with his band for a while. *


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Y2J/Edge v Hart Dynasty at NOC, bank on it


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Morrison/Jericho > Angle/Hardy at No Surrender


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

don't fear my fellow jerichoholics, it all makes sense now, i'am calling it right now, edge will lose his match too and just like last year, edge and jericho will be inserted into the wwe tag team championship match, bank on it, looks like wwe and jericho worked out a deal afterall, its the most logical thing to do since jericho said he would leave wwe if he lost the six pack challenge match


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Its Jobbing time


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

When someone mentions South Africa, I think of .... and aids. 

Justin Gabriel = .... and Aids.


wow....that word is banned?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

seems like the star ship crap was stiff indeed jericho was bleeding


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I swear if they don't mention the tag team titles tonight I will fucking go ape shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SatanX said:


> Put two hates right there


Why hate Morrison? Hate the "E" for this shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edge will lose aswell hopefully they both go back to smackdown.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Raw will get that little bit worse when Jericho is gone


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

John Morrison push? I hope so, he's over qualified for one. I hope there's more gas in the tank of Chris Jericho. He's the best all around athlete in the WWE and a large reason RAW is entertaining.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg that doritos comercial was super bowl worthy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope Jericho isn't done.
> 
> That will be total bullshit, how can Jericho leave but they keep David Otunga?


Maybe because he'd not be getting fired, he'd be leaving of his own decision. 

So Jericho is no longer in the NOC match. He was going to quit if he lost that match, so did he re-sign?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> don't fear my fellow jerichoholics, it all makes sense now, i'am calling it right now, edge will lose his match too and just like last year, edge and jericho will be inserted into the wwe tag team championship match, bank on it, looks like wwe and jericho worked out a deal afterall, its the most logical thing to do since jericho said he would leave wwe if he lost the six pack challenge match


Looks like wishful thinking.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> That will be total bullshit, how can Jericho leave but they keep David Otunga?


Probably because those two things are unrelated.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

FFS why advertise matches on ppv if your going to change it as the weeks go by!? Might mean jericho extended his contract hopefully..


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Our society is so stupid for having men's hair dye that leaves _just a little_ grey.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Wait.. so Jericho has a stipulation where he would retire if he lost a match... then was taken out of that match so the stipulation was gone.. and people think he's still leaving? If he was leaving, why take him out of the match at all?

If anything, my speculation (key word) about this whole thing is that this was the back up plan in case Jericho and WWE came to terms on a new contract after the retiring storyline was created.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> It makes sense for jomo to win but... he's just never going to be the wrestler Jericho is/was.


Nobody can be. Jericho, in my opinion, is right there with Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle, and Ric Flair as "The Greatest All-Around Wrestlers." I do believe that Morrison will be a multi-time World Champion though.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> It's all in the beard! Ever since he got the beard his Starship Pain's have actually been hitting his opponent properly!


It acts as a counterweight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Dude, he isn't in charge with the booking.


No shit Sherlock, I'm just pissed that he's out of the ME @ NOC.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Well what do you expect when you're making such daft comments? Morrison can flip about and has an athletic look and all of a sudden you're calling him HBK?
> 
> Let's just forget that he is awful on the mic and has never been able to break through to the main event in how many attempts?


LOL all of the sudden

no people have been comparing him to HBK for long fucking time

aside form that i was comparing career paths, 

also they have never attempted to push Jomo to the main event, he got a huge push on smack down thogh and he got over there for a good long while before they sent him to die on raw

no fault of his own


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> omg that doritos comercial was super bowl worthy!


That's because it was in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fire at Heart said:


> FFS why advertise matches on ppv if your going to change it as the weeks go by!?


At least it's not the day of the PPV like some other promotions


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I just had some delicious Panda Express.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

piss break


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope jericho isnt gone


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

morrison again oh its melina


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

piss break


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wade Barrett the bare knuckle champ from the mean streets of Preston lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

oh man melina rawr.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Y'know, having Melina on RAW brings back some old RAW memories.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

they have to keep showing this trailer for the kids 

or wwe are trying to put THAT down our throats


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Melina!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh boy later on an exclusive preview of legendary, i guess ill have enough time to throw in a hungry man and watch it cook during it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Why hate Morrison? Hate the "E" for this shit.


Yeah, that... Sorry, was driven by the moment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Probably because those two things are unrelated.


Well I realize that now.

God Melina is a butterface.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's the best diva currently! Melina! It's a title match which means Melina shall retain against Alicia!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

First Morrison was up, now Morrison's girl (Melina) is up next.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Piss Break time


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> No shit Sherlock, I'm just pissed that he's out of the ME @ NOC.


Yet you blame Morrison on that?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Prob edge vs jericho at noc and jericho gets 'hurt' so he can go tour with his band and come back. Or maybe he's just done completely idk


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Piss break


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh God, they gave him a mic.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Undefined? What?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Undefined?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

undefied champion?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my god when Cool beats Melina ...

un defind?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

undefined champion of divas??? bitch please


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mmmmm Alica

.....did she just say un-defined?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

undefined? lmaooooo 
shut the fuk up


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I just had some delicious Panda Express.


might want some white castle to keep it in


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

christ they're talking about twitter


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

the undefined diva's champion?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No one gives a shit about Alicia.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Undefined. Give this woman a medal.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Undefying? Really?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Alicia Fox does not have more followers than Melina. What a liar.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Undefined?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I just had some delicious Panda Express.


You can go take that massive shit without concern; the divas are on.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG! Alicia Fox.. that voice. that hair.. seriously what's with that hair?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The black E.T

Undefined???


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Undefined? More followers on Twitter? lol!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

"Undefined" champion?

fpalm

This segment is not helping the self-worth of black female viewers.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Lawler: "whoa"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WORST PROMO EVER. Even worse than a guest hosts'.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

What the fuck did anything she just say mean?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

undefined champion of divas? what the hell? 
not to mention she looks like shes had more wangs in her than a chinese phonebook


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Lumberjill fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King making fun of this bitch :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

undefined. omg,

ugly and cant talk,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The undefined Divas champion?

Better looking then Layla & Michelle?

Why do I have this weird feeling that Alicia Fox is bald and she has a wig on.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol undefined


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i think i heard the crickets in the crowd booing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. cole and king are making fun of foxs mistake


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

undefined fpalm


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Undefined 

Good botch 

Also we get a nice preview of a crappy movie


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ahh king i actually liked u for a second there.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alica just goofed :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"NO! I'm leaving!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia: No! I'm leaving. lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stupid bitch


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Alicia Fox just became the diva's equivalent to Sid Vicious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhGF4C_GjQY


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

For some reason I dont find Melina attractive. She's one of those girls that you tap just because there's nothing else to tap that night.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Undefined...?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Melina has a bangin' body...can't say the same about her face.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigh stop fucking screaming, please get this shit off the screen.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

undefined. Come on son. fukk out of here with that sh!t


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Melina needs to stop smiling.

She was more convincing as a bitch.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Oh man melina's ass is jigggling rawr.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

my ears hurt


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

God bitch quit screaming.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL! Undefined!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That' such a terrible finishing move :lmao*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeezus! Yelling doesn't make your finisher better


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> For some reason I dont find Melina attractive. She's one of those girls that you tap just because there's nothing else to tap that night.


Anybody else notice she's had a boob reduc?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Melina FTW!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Why does she always scream??? It makes this unbearable shit even worse.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

finalnight said:


> WORST PROMO EVER. Even worse than a guest hosts'.


That's what happens when you give a woman a microphone instead of an oven.


----------



## awillhide (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys just joined. Was just thinking about Jericho losing to Morrison. What if Jericho blames the GM for the loss and goes on a manhunt for the GM. Then at this ppv or the next Jericho says he found out who the GM is and then shows us all who it is. I just thought it would be a good way to finally end this anonymous GM bullshit


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Alicia Fox just became the diva's equivalent to Sid Vicious.


and i have HALF the brain that you do!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Melina actually has a pretty fat twat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WWE Divas: Smart, sexy, undefined.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obvious retain for Melina, just want to know if it's Layla or Michelle she's facing at NOC.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuck yeah, THE MIZ


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Man, melina's boot...yum yum


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> LOL all of the sudden
> 
> no people have been comparing him to HBK for long fucking time
> 
> ...


So his long ECW Title run was not an attempt to make him into a star and a real main eventer?

His Summer 2009 Smackdown run was not an attempt to make him a star and a real main eventer?

Open your eyes, dude.

Even if you was comparing paths, you're still wrong. Michaels never went from Intercontinental champion, back to a tag team, then back to Intercontinental champion, then back to a tag team again. He pushed through the ranks successfully.

Morrison can't get the heat they want him to have to make him a main eventer. They are no two ways about it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Miz in suit.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miz FTW!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

King came up with a name for it: the Primal Scream.

*facepalm*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> For some reason I dont find Melina attractive. She's one of those girls that you tap just because there's nothing else to tap that night.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I AM THE UNDEFINED CHAMPION!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is this about the miz poster for NOC, or is he apearing in playgirl!?!?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

AWESOME lol @ Josh


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm digging Miz's outfit


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahaha he fucking smacks josh matthews


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Coles jizz laugh lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOL @ Cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The journey of the road...

Piss take on McGillicutty? :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole just got a boner.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Miz can run circles around Morrison in and out of the ing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz is Awesome!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn I wish she'd stop that screaming shit. I'd still fuck her...first position has gotta be the splits.

Check out The Awesome One.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Journey of the road to awesome? And Cole's voice just went up about four octaves.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

lol @ Cole's chuckle.

The Miz, this, is your life.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually think I heard Cole jacking off during that segment.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Josh Mathews looks like a tangerine.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just proved he is the bottom bitch. That stupid girly hi pitched voice of his.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i sensed some jealousy in coles voice.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO at Josh Matthews & Miz.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> is this about the miz poster for NOC,


wwwat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> Jeezus! Yelling doesn't make your finisher better


but it works when she's with Jomo...

zing..


Cole...:Miz should so hang with me...after the show in my apartment ....with a box of wine...infront of the fireplace...

..too much?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

somebody please gif Miz slapping Josh's hand and send it to me.

Now THAT was funny.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, Cole's already jizzing in his pants at the thought of the Miz.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So i wonder who Layla will go over on SmackDown this week?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SIN_REKA said:


> Man, melina's boot...yum yum


same here.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Somebody get cole some damn tissues he just squirted all over the annouce desk!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz could at least put a tie on correctly. He looks like a drunk businessman stumbling out of the bar after happy hour.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

glad melina won


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still in shock over the Jericho bullshit.... WTF???


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> So i wonder who Layla will go over on SmackDown this week?


Probably Rosa unless Tiffany's suspension is up already


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How many gifs you think were in that NoC promo?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wwe poker? come on what's next


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WWE Poker huh


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Well that was an epic botch


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWWYKI!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Edge head reunion!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge talking to Ryder?............wtf?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Ryder


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Edge taking to Zack Ryder?...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ryder with a wwe jacket on, poor guys got no merch


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Edge


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ryder's still alive after that encounter with Sheamus?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Zack Attack on the screen! WWWYKI!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Where's Curt Hawkins when you need him?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol Zack Ryder and Edge are buddies? (I know the edgeheads and stuff but it was a long time ago)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I Love Her Too :lmao 

For God sake push this guy!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haa Edge


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao Edge.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I love her too LMAO :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder on Raw? WWWYKI.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

There he is. The gayest man on the WWE roster.....Zach Ryder. He's still good though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

"Because I love my mum"

"so do i" 

"What?" 

:lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

ROFLL EDGE


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

your an easy win, I can't lose...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Zack Ryder is too funny.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

God I hope Ryder wins.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO RYDER IS GONNA BEAT EDGE HAHAHA


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo! 

:lmao To this whole backstage segment.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jericho is going to expose who the GM is


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

We need Brian Myers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I Love Her Too :lmao
> 
> For God sake push this guy!


This.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Probably Rosa unless Tiffany's suspension is up already


I figured as much.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Edge burying Ryder to his face!!!


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

I will mark the fuck out if Ryder wins


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryder cracks me up.*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge: "And I love my mom."

Ryder: "I love her, too."

Edge: "What?"

Ryder: "Nevermind."


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So begins Ryder's mid card push.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zack Ryder is the fucking man.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Brilliant segment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DiBiase is still alive?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why don't they push Ryder? The man's got talent.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at DiBiasie's no reaction


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryder is very funny.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Lmao ... Ryder was pretty good in that segment. Ted will not be in this one.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

When Zack Ryder pins edge, I am gonna love this forum


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Holy crap, TWO promos back to back? Niiice.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

time for a nap, wake me up when teds off the screen.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Zack Ryder>all


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dibiase gtfo!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I Love Her Too :lmao
> 
> For God sake push this guy!


Through the exit door?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Not even a reaction for Dibiase


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ted is cheating, I bet.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

It's sad what they have done Ryder....

Oh my God my baby Maryse...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Ryder wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ted & Maryse!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

please please please god let edge loose

ted cheating on maryse may be the dumbest thing ever seriously, who would cheat on her...your a ra tard


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why would Maryse fall in love with Ted Dibiase?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Quick thinking Ted.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OH SNAP!

TED was talking to Edge's mom..since it's all about mom's


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

that notes from dashing cody rhodes, bet on it brah


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh. It’s hard to pay attention to Maryse’s tits with Yokozuna’s tits in the background.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

what did that guy yell?!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Best segment of the year hahahahaah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ugh..... so terrible.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So here comes the DiBiase/Maryse schism that nobody will care about...


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

DiBiase is such a pimp.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

"I DON'T UNDERSTAND YOU"


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Poor Ted can't get over...

unless there's a new gimmick out there for him.

DA PRICELESS PLAYA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

alright credit were credit is due that segment made me laugh


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

That got a little chuckle out of me, not gonna lie


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why would Maryse fall in love with Ted Dibiase?


his huge...bank account


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Worst Segment ever?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting segment! I love Mayse!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

WE ARE ONE WE ARE ONE


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, those 2 have *ZERO* chemistry!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

lol at the guy in the audience.

"WHAT!?"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I don't care what you guys think ... I'm going to see Cena's movie


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Gabriel get ready to tap...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

what the hell did maryce say please does someone speak canadian?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Gabriel's screwed >_>


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Maryse........lovely as ever. I'm in love.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WWE's gone all matrix


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

They over do it with the fucking replays dont they


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Ugh. It’s hard to pay attention to Maryse’s tits with Yokozuna’s tits in the background.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

gabriels going to job


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The amount of adverts is just rediculous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

pjpst6 said:


> Wait, I can say fuck but I can't say the word that describes forceful act of sex on another person?


*Correct. *


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge to Zack Ryder: Your an easy win, because you suck.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Moral of the day, dont pin cena! you'll get ur ass handed to you the following week...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WHY IS THE UK STILL ADVERTISING SVR 2010???!!!! IF I HEAR THAT GUITAR RIFF ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

i love maryse


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

This match will go exactly the same as the Darren Young vs John Cena match.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

How many C-rated cable networks does SmackDown have to get passed along to before they just pull the plug on the whole brand?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

what happened on raw so far?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say *please does someone speak canadian?*



*:lmao X a billion


BEST.POST.EVER!*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope the Ted/Maryse segment leads to something.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank God for TIVO! Otherwise I would only be able to watch Boise State-vs.-Virgina Tech.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say please does someone speak canadian?


Canadian isn’t a language.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say please does someone speak canadian?


That was French. 

she asked Ted to leave her alone.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> I hope the Ted/Maryse segment leads to something.


Leads Dibiase to the unemployment line.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> what happened on raw so far?




Nexus came out, GM announced Y2J & Edge will have matches, if they lose, they'll be out of the pack at NOC.

So far, Jericho lost to Morrison.
Melina def. Fox
Gabriel v Cena next


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ryder\edge segment= best segment of the night


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Justin Gabriel had a good promo tonight. This guy is looking like more and more of a star each week.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say *please does someone speak canadian*?


Dear God in Heaven....I've heard it all. I've read some posts in my day but my goodness NOTHING will beat this.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Canadian isn’t a language.





[email protected] said:


> That was French.
> 
> she asked Ted to leave her alone.


fpalm Sense of humour malfunction fpalm


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cynic said:


> How many C-rated cable networks does SmackDown have to get passed along to before they just pull the plug on the whole brand?


Wait for a couple of when SmackDown takes all it's heat... to The Food Network.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

$5.50

no ..$5.50...

it's the new box that rocks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw Roullette returns? sweet.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say please does someone speak canadian?


Speak Canadian!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh good, Raw Roulette bullcrap.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Raw Roulette? What?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

when edge said he was going to smash the laptop he got a pop lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Raw Roulette. Although I'm half expecting disappointment.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Season premiere? What?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SMH at Raw Roulette


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

season premiere, maybe that's why all the raws have been so stale because the season was over and we were on repeats!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg eric bischoff's creations is finally back, hell to the fuck yes


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

season premiere? the season never ends...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RAW Roulette is back!, but a Season Premiere? That's gay lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope Bischoff is getting royalties for Raw Roulette.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah I found the Ryder/Edge thing rather ironic seeing as Ryder once replaced him in the old switcharoo, when Ryder was an Edgehead.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Season Premiere of Raw wtf is this Smackdown 2?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I figured as much.


Tiffany is too busy kicking her girl of a husbands ass.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is GOD.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw Roulette next week? Sweet.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

The plum...


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuck I think this is the first time Ive seen this purple gear LMAO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How the hell do you have a "season premiere" when you have a new episode EVERY week throughout the year? I'm baffled.

But I see Raw Roulette has returned. Here's the mark for the return of the COAL MINER'S GLOVE!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Raw Roullette? Awesome.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So what does it take for something to get "Cena Approved"?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I hope Bischoff is getting royalties for Raw Roulette.


does he get them for elimination chamber?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

scias423 said:


> season premiere, maybe that's why all the raws have been so stale because the season was over and we were on repeats!


:lmao

shut the fuck up cole! we know raw has 900 episodes


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Tiffany is too busy kicking her girl of a husbands ass.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


You never hear the shot that takes you down.

Or so I've been told.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Why season premiere? That's just dumb.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

RAW Roulette! Hell yeah! I'm going to be there.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

I never understood why WWE has sometimes ran these "Season Premiere's"? They used to do it on Smackdown a few years back but I guess it's just another reason to try and sell a big show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

still got an hour left cole, not the main event.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

lol @ kiddie wearing Cena gear.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Raw Roulette won't be the same on PG Raw as it was on TV-14 Raw


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the hell did maryce say please does someone speak canadian?


She was pretty much tellin him to shut up and get out and if she wants to see him she'll call him back


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh..I think Cole has a new crush in the works


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I use Colgate. I can understand why Cena likes to use it to brush them out. It's a good product.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> How many C-rated cable networks does SmackDown have to get passed along to before they just pull the plug on the whole brand?


You know they hit the gutter when they arrive at Spike...


----------



## Cena92 (Aug 16, 2010)

who thinks that edge will lose and y2j earlier thought about world tag team titles edge jericho TTC at NOC?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

sesshomaru said:


> lol @ kiddie wearing Cena gear.


Where?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*the longest running weekly episodic show in television history*


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> How the hell do you have a *"season premiere"* when you have a new episode EVERY week throughout the year? I'm baffled.




i would also like to know this?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabriel can be a major babyface someday. He's just got that look. And now, apparently, he's a very good talker.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Woah! Cena learned some new moves


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to go walk the dog at 10. Grr. This is a good raw and I want to see The Miz and ME. argh


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome crowd


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena learns a new move


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love it when cena randomly decides to work technical


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Raw routettle will suck nothing like back in 2002 or whenever, hey maybe this time will get a no count out match!! so excited......


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, LOUD cena sucks chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LETS GO CENA
CENA SUCKS

Man, that's so awesome.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Yes WWE Universe fuckin fuck Cena!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So when is this Raw roulette show happening? Is it next week? I'm behind 15 minutes in Canada, lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''no-one evokes as much emotion as john cena'' = split crowd


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LETS GO CENA, CENA SUCKS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

love the crowd


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Where?


Everywhere on the arena I guess.

Man Gabriel is so tapping out tonight...


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Miz can run circles around Morrison in and out of the ing.


Wait for April 1st for that bullshit.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Good crowd.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love how the announcers always ignore the "cena sucks" chants


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cena Sucks chant won it!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Wow, WWE putting over Gabriel big time the way Cole was talking about him.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, my smark brethren are out in full force tonight in DC.

Haven't heard such anti-Cena sentiment in a long time.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

If you think about math, Gabriel did a 900th on the 900th episode of RAW (450 over Cena and 450 over Taker)... 

Oh whatever, I am talking bullshit...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Lets go Gabrial, Cena sucks!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Cena is looking a fuck in locker room after RAW. He had Gabriel's head between his legs then slapped him on the pecs and looked at him with a huge smile.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> You know they hit the gutter when they arrive at Spike...


No that would be G4


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Panther said:


> So what does it take for something to get "Cena Approved"?


It has to suck.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I love how the announcers always ignore the "cena sucks" chants


If they aren't ignoring them, they say the crowd is "weird" or that they're in "bizzaro land."


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Raw Roulette can be good! I remember the Lita Vs. Victoria Steel Cage Match, it was awesome!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Cena is on before 10:15, you guys must love it


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

It's just funny since it's all kids/women going 'Lets go Cena' and all the guys are like 'Cena Sucks' 

Funny story when I was at a raw house show, some of the shit the girls would scream at Cena and Orton with their boy friends right there was priceless haha


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn, Gabriel's got some great potential. Nice move.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The louder the Cena Sucks chant, the bigger the disappointment's gonna be when Gabriel taps out!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Interesting submission...and Cena's face is right in Gabriel's crotch.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena to turn into superman soon
I dont have a problem with cena winning i just hate how he does
he gets his ass kicked the whole match then bam wins


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Did anyone see the "wwe its over 9000" sign lmaooo


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

damn!? when was the last time the wwe let a small guy hit a power move


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Looked like a dodgy lionsault but i still liked it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Gabriel's lionsault > Jericho's.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Gabriel looking good here. He has a good pace in the ring.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cynic said:


> If they aren't ignoring them, they say the crowd is "weird" or that they're in "bizzaro land."


Yes because you'd have to be werid to go against what the WWE wants


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Five moves of death... engage!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

here we go............


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> cena to turn into superman soon
> I dont have a problem with cena winning i just hate how he does
> he gets his ass kicked the whole match then bam wins


He's charging up


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

super lionsault


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Gaybriel got some moves


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Gabriel will have an impressive career , yes the nexus is based around barrett, but gabriel was the longest reiging fcw champ so he wont dissapear like the rest of the members into nothing.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

VINTAGE CENA.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> cena to turn into superman soon
> I dont have a problem with cena winning i just hate how he does
> he gets his ass kicked the whole match then bam wins


Yep. Get beat up for 8 mins, hit 1 min of moves, match over.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

5 moves of doom...end of Gabriel?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

First time i've saw that moonsault from the middle of the ropes! Loved it!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gabriel looking good in the ring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

scias423 said:


> It's just funny since it's all kids/women going 'Lets go Cena' and all the guys are like 'Cena Sucks'


Holy crap, I never realized that! :shocked:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn... Nice Springboard Moonsault.Paul Lloyd Jr is really impressive


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> It has to suck.


So does that mean the Bellas are Cena approved?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CENA ROLLIN NOW


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

fiftyonepercent said:


> You know they hit the gutter when they arrive at Spike...


*The channel Raw used to be on?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> cena to turn into superman soon
> I dont have a problem with cena winning i just hate how he does
> he gets his ass kicked the whole match then bam wins


Yep, me too, that's why I hate him with a passion!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> cena to turn into superman soon
> I dont have a problem with cena winning i just hate how he does
> he gets his ass kicked the whole match then bam wins


That's what happens with every main event face ever.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW this like Cena vs AJ Styles


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol "Going for the AA"


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Michael Cole's a lazy fuck. "Cena's going for the AA"....


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Beautiful technique on that springboard moonsault.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriel did not even move Cena an inch LOL


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gabriel looked really good 

hell cena had to pullout the Supper AA to beat him


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabriel's awesome. I knew there was a reason I wanted this dude to win NXT.

Super botch by Cena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

totally gay if u ask me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Interesting submission...and Cena's face is right in Gabriel's crotch.


They're havin' wrestlesex lol!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

An AA for Cena? Come on Cole!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well at least he didn't tap.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Gabriel will have an impressive career , yes the nexus is based around barrett, but gabriel was the longest reiging fcw champ so he wont dissapear like the rest of the members into nothing.


i see if barrett wins, justin will turn face and feud with him.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

From FU to Attitude Adjustment to AA. They are going in circles.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

AA? WTF COLE? This ain't no damn Alcholics Anonymous meeting. Call it it's fucking name lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Whoa, Cena could've broken his ankle on that move.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Second Rope Adjustment

We ever seen that before?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

AN AA FOR CENA SHUT THE FUCK UP Cole.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

An AA! AN AA FROM CENA!

<---


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That was ugly as fuck.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Holy crap, I never realized that! :shocked:


Is this the best sarcastic remark you could come up with? Sad =\


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy shit Cole, STOP SAYING AA! Fucking idiot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

almost lost his footing there, coulda been nasty


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena hit the ALCOHOLIC ANONYMUS


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

cole don't be fucking lazy, who the fuck says "AA"? as cena's finisher, thatsounds retarded. the AA! THE AA! THE AA! lame


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So by now I think we've established that basically ANYONE can dominate Cena, but NO ONE can avoid/kick out from an "AA".


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That match was a lot better than it had any business being.

Gabriel still sucks, though.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Bloody hell i thought Cena was gonna break his leg when he nearly botched then,,


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gabriel looked really impressive there. His in-ring skills are very good.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He could've fucked him and Gabriel up with that slip. He doesn't need to do that shit again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gabriel looked good in that match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena don't ever do that again. If he isn't careful like that he could have dropped Gabriel on his head.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a surprise cena wins again. :no:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Good match. Llyod Jr. keeps impressing me every week.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

....And of course Cena goes over!,I think Gabriel did&looked good But still.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm shocked.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Maryse :yum:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why did Cole call it an AA, it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Snack Time


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gabriel looked better than Evan Bourne there.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn those two have great chemistry in the ring together, shame it didn't go a few minutes longer.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow Cena wins wtf


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't hate because Michael Cole innovates wrestling terms.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Attitude Adjustment = not PG

Alcoholics Anonymous = PG


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Gabriel's pretty damn good, really likin some of those moves...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> So by now I think we've established that basically ANYONE can dominate Cena, but NO ONE can avoid/kick out from an "AA".


Batista did it multiple times in their feud. Stop crying about Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I saved my piss break for this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Gabriel still sucks, though.


oh he dose not stop hating


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

That match was killed by Cole saying AA. That sounds so gay. Maybe it's an AA when it's from the second rope.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Second piss break of the night? wow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ a limited number of theaters have the PRIVILEGE to show Legendary.


:lmao *


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well to be fair Cena must have been drunk the way he fucked up that finisher off the top rope.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

King: Only a select number of cinemas got the privilege to show Legendary, the rest didn't want this shit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gabriel has sum nice moves

One good thing that comes from wrestling Cena is that his opponent always looks good...until the end that is


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MORE OF THIS FUCKING MOVIE

Dammit Cole, "hurr derp check it out an exlusive legendary preview of legendary"


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

super AA. We havent seen that before.......(botchamania voice) What!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL Cena just called himself a behemoth.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao the reason it's only limited is because it's going to suck BIG time. The only good Actor they have in it is Danny Glover. But Legendary will suck BIG TIME!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear A.A. and think A.A. spinebuster, not attitude adjustment.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I might just go to see Legendary to see all the kids in Purple or Orange shirts in the crowd.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Derek said:


> Gabriel looked good in that match.


too true. guess that's why he was champion at fcw.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey that kid knows nothing about wrestling? Well he's in luck since neither does Cena!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Another crap cena movie, how many more will we have to bear in the coming years..........


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

STFU Cole.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol at WWE trying to spin the fact that very few movie theatres are showing Legendary into something positive :lmao

The movie's going to not only suck but probably bomb.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I wonder if Pyro's noticed that the kid in Legendary was also in Dexter ...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WAAAAAH Cena beat a rookie ..who's only looked tought in group beatdowns...how dare he do what he's told


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHAHA select number... maybe because the movie will blow ass like the marine.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO Cena is the man. What a wuss that kid is.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

scias423 said:


> Hey that kid knows nothing about wrestling? Well he's in luck since neither does Cena!


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Isn't Danny Glover too old for this shit?


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

even danny glover cant save this movie from failing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> oh he dose not stop hating


Maybe he doesn't suck. But he damn sure ain't good enough to be involved in the storylines he's in.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao @ a limited number of theaters have the PRIVILEGE to show Legendary.
> 
> 
> :lmao *


Just the fact the movie is called "Legendary" always gets me laughing. The 8 fans of Danny Glover will be pleased when it hits their theater lol.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

rofl Legendary is too good for a massive theather distribution :lmao?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And \at the premier we have the Iron Sheik and Dawn MArie ... please leave your wallets at home.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

inb4 "Cena trying to teach someone wrestle" jokes.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Batista did it multiple times in their feud. Stop crying about Cena.


Hey, I don't have a problem with the Cena character, I don't cry about him. But the way he gets beat down every single match and then pulls off one move has always pissed me off. Forget about Batista, it was the same way when he was running a program with JBL. And remember how WM 23 ended?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao @ a limited number of theaters have the PRIVILEGE to show Legendary.
> 
> 
> :lmao *



Yeah, probably just the ones that WWE paid them to play it


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Cena doesnt have to lose for gabriel to look like a threat. that match made gabriel look formidable. 
look at the miz, cena destroyed him and now the miz is the bomb


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They tried to make me watch Legendary, but I said, no, no, no!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Keezers said:


> I might just go to see Legendary to see all the kids in Purple or Orange shirts in the crowd.


good luck gettin a ticket u know 12 yr old boys and girls will have their parents buy that shit out


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> Just the fact the movie is called "Legendary" always gets me laughing. The 8 fans of Danny Glover will be pleased when it hits their theater lol.


Hey now. Make fun of the movie all you want, but Danny Glover is awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fire at Heart said:


> Another crap cena movie, how many more will we have to bear in the coming years..........


When WWE films goes under like every other non-wrestling project WWE has ever done


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Maybe he doesn't suck. But he damn sure ain't good enough to be involved in the storylines he's in.


hes the best worker in the stable.....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

so seeing it


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

WWE put over Gabriel BIG TIME tonight. I have no doubt he's going to be a star. Wow.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Man, people act so pathetic over a Cena win. Glad I am here to laugh at some.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> inb4 "Cena trying to teach someone wrestle" jokes.


To late, I made one two pages ago man.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> King: Only a select number of cinemas got the privilege to show Legendary, the rest didn't want this shit.


exactly, i'am proud to say my city did not get this crappy shit. and this movie is going to bomb worse than 12 rounds and marine


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> From FU to Attitude Adjustment to AA. They are going in circles.


Don't forget "Going for the victory!".


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Cena Sucks" chants in the theater would be pretty funny :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena has gave Gabriel a nice rub the past two weeks.. 


*yeah yeah I know.. wrestling, not gay at all**


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

scias423 said:


> Hey that kid knows nothing about wrestling? Well he's in luck since neither does Cena!


:lmao best post of the night!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena Movie Format: Get Beatdown....Down For The Count....Bounces Back....Screaming Sentences....End


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

killacamt said:


> good luck gettin a ticket u know 12 yr old boys and girls will have their parents buy that shit out


The kids will probably be chanting 'WE WANT CENA' when the actual actors are featured and not him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> WWE put over Gabriel BIG TIME tonight. I have no doubt he's going to be a star. Wow.


*I agree.  I'm looking forward to it.*


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

scias423 said:


> To late, I made one two pages ago man.


Damn... Surprised that you're the only poster so far to make that joke...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Judging by the pics on Justin Gabriels fan site, he's been given more than a rub.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cena has gave Gabriel a nice rub the past two weeks..
> 
> 
> *yeah yeah I know.. wrestling, not gay at all**


Wouldn't make him a bad person...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Halo Reach ad! Can't wait!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

perro said:


> hes the best worker in the stable.....


Right from the first episode of NXT, Barrett & Gabriel were my faves and i liked them, i knew they will go far.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Raw has been a little boring tonight. Hopefully something cool will happen soon. Or was the "cool" thing tonight the AA? Sure hope not.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cena has gave Gabriel a nice rub the past two weeks.. *


That doesn't make him a bad person


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diva NXT will probably get half the rating NXT get. (Terrible)


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow NXT3.

I don't think I can take an hour long piss break.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I don't like hating on Diva's, but why the fuck are they doing a Diva only NXT? Ugh


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good evening Miz!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol were all slagging off the film but 99% of us will download it lol.....I know i will unfortunatly lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Cole just came...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the hell...The Awesome One couldn't make an entrance??


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

MIKE MIZANIN!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> hes the best worker in the stable.....


That's not as big a compliment as you think it is.

Except for Wade Barrett, the guys in that group aren't very good.

They're damn sure not good enough to be involved in the biggest angle in the WWE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mike Mizanin :lmao


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

What happened to my huge bitch?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What the hell happened to Vickie's absurdly tall diva rookie?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> Raw has been a little boring tonight. Hopefully something cool will happen soon. Or was the "cool" thing tonight the AA? Sure hope not.


Really? Two really good matches tonight.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

wasn't there six of them?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah Gabe ain't gay at all


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ the pic of Miz in Tuff Enough.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at the fan saying No


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Kurt Angle picture under that black curtain


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I just got in. What has happened so far?

Just got home in time to get a Miz promo! Awesome!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cole is speechless, he still has his mouth full


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

danielson to interrupt


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Miz sure has gone places...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good to see him with the belt instead of the briefcase!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Wow NXT3.
> 
> I don't think I can take an hour long piss break.


Your humor fails considering your alternative choice.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, nice voice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> That doesn't make him a bad person





The Striker said:


> Wouldn't make him a bad person...


*:lmao


So true!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Kurt Angle picture under that black curtain


Oh God yes :lmao


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Go back to MTV Mike!


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a brand spanking new United States Championship.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I like Miz and all, but how many times are we going to hear about what he had to go through to get where he is today?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

i love it when he does this little spiel for a promo.. even though we've seen it so many times.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

where is the giant diava the giant diva! the one that has vickey as her mentor!! i want her !


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz forgot his lunchbox.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy how Miz went from the most worthless thing on the roster to the hottest.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What is this?

The Miz "This is your life!" segment?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Miz > Funaki


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SatanX said:


> Cole is speechless, he still has his mouth full


Miz is going to give him a signed 8 by 10 thats what's under the sheet


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This Is Miz's Life.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Well this is boring as hell. Thank goodness for the college football game tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THIS IS THE MOMENT...OF THE MINUTE...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> yeah Gabe ain't gay at all


WTF WTF


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's the best looking title belt in WWE. Too bad he doesn't get to defend it.*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Kazz said:


> The Miz > Funaki


Kung Fu Naki, on the other hand...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> and Cole just came...


again?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Miz's ...giest attire yet. Stupid shorts & hat.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Kazz said:


> The Miz > Funaki


Whoa there bro. Funaki still is Smackdowns #1 announcer.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Is Miz attacking the forum? WTF Russo?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> What is this?
> 
> The Miz "This is your life!" segment?



Different to Swagger, I am really enjoying this segment :gun:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I don't like hating on Diva's, but why the fuck are they doing a Diva only NXT? Ugh


It's only like 5 weeks long, and apparently WWE is upset at some of the current Divas' behaviour at SS weekend.



doctorj89 said:


> What the hell happened to Vickie's absurdly tall diva rookie?


She 'fired' her, it's a work obviously.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I don't like hating on Diva's, but why the fuck are they doing a Diva only NXT? Ugh


Because the Diva's division needs a rebirth, and this is the way to do it.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> again?


cole is empty for the next 20 yrs


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

What happened to Morrison, Miz? Morrison headlines two PPVs back to back.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I really think Miz is going to lose his MITB cash in


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *That's the best looking title belt in WWE. Too bad he doesn't get to defend it.*


but..but he's the United States champion...


funny all I'm hearing right now is whaa whaa whaaa...think charlie browns teacher


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Where's Kurt?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All that for a WWE Magazine cover :side:


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow I was expecting something else


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the wwe magazine cover is kind of a let down, I expected something else


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I thought it was going to be the Bragging Rights poster.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The crowd are.............underwhelmed


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL Magazine cover


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Cole quit whacking off into the mic.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

All that build-up for a lousy magazine cover. Only in WWE.

<----


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Miz in Playgirl?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can picture Michael Cole going to bed with that magazine of the Miz.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh... its just a picture of his photoshopped face on WWE Magazine


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All that for a WWE Magazine? He's already been on the WWE Kids Magazine anyways lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG, you mean a WWE wrestler is on the cover of WWE magazine???

You *DON'T* say!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's not awesome!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

was that someone clapping or cole pleasuring himself again?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on Bryan where are ya


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Where is Daniel !


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> cole is empty for the next 20 yrs


lets hope
god fucking forbid he has offspring

if so they should be killed by fire


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the genuine look of pride on miz's face looking at the cover is kinda cool


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol its photoshopped


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Were you all expecting a Miz Playboy unveiling?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody should tell Miz that print is dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at people actually getting up and clapping.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Danielson in 5...4....3....2.....1...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll ask one more time lol. What has happened so far?

Good promo


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Whats with tonights promos?

So many fumbles


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so the magazine cover is more important the then title


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright enough filler. Daniel Bryan just come out already.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Derek said:


> ugh..... so terrible.


:lmao @ your sig. That promo was so bad It was the unintentionally the funniest promo of the year


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

You can always expect an epic promo by Miz, he's GOLD on the mic, but come on rap it up dude.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quite frankly, you are done talking.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Will he start defending the magazine cover?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Great Miz, you've got a WWE mag cover. Your girlfriend has a Playboy cover or two. She still wins.

While I get the point... since like everyone has a WWE mag cover, this is taking far too long. And Edge's "you were wrong" segment was better.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i like this promo- more superstars need to do promo's like this


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I love that Miz cover!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Miz is a definite world champion soon.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

IM 


DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Jobber music of doom.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Because the Diva's division needs a rebirth, and this is the way to do it.


You have Tiffany & Eve mentioned in your sig.......


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank You Bryan!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

What a horrible promo.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

SOLID pROMO


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Killing music!! Yess


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Any chance it's Bryan vs Edge?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mitchell Cole please clean up your mess at the announce table


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was quite a fuckin promo.

DANIELSON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Here comes trolling Cole :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel F'n Bryan!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Here he is!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. No pop for the IWC boy. Not one soul.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow no pop for bryan.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ooo music for Amdrag


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole hatin' :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

And the IWC has an orgasm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

daniel bryan is so flabby and out of shape.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BRYAN.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is making Cole lose his raging Mizoner


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Moment of the Night!! Daniel on the Mic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"GO AWAY!"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Heel Cole is just like Heel JR...both FAIL.


----------



## datboyeast (Jun 8, 2010)

"go away" hahah cole is so gay


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd still couldn't give a piss and/or a shit for Daniel Bryan.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

About time they gave Danielson mic time


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah i'll admit that I am liking this more than Swaggers "life accomplishments". However, tagging with Morrison still saved the guy from going no where on Smackdown. Also, it's funny how Miz didn't mention that people say that he barely defends the US championship. All fluff.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan got crickets to that entrance


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

i've never been this excited for cole


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JR: "Business is about to pick up!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> i like this promo- more superstars need to do promo's like this


i know cole.

seriously, i agree.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally some mic time for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

No reaction for the Miz until his catchphrase.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did Bryan just say Miz's government name?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

And half the IWC puts their hands down their pants.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

here comes...


RUTHLESS


AGGRESSION


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Daniel, please destroy the Miz.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I really thought he was about to say "I'm Brian Danielson"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They need a new song for Bryan. When he talked the fans popped but the song at the beginning made the fans think he was a jobber.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the Miz, but that was a retread promo. He is getting stale. Danielson is pretty damn good on the mic.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

lol Bryan commenting on his jobber theme.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So awesome.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd still couldn't give a piss and/or a shit for Daniel Bryan.*


That is a shame


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol generic rock music


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan Danielson ripping his own entrance theme.

Now that's awesome.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at Bryan


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

ROFL at Bryan bashing his own theme.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

DB is really not good on the mic, but he wrestles great though


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Kaval to pop out now as well ?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

That's it! I can't do it anymore! Because of Cole I have to mute it everytime Miz is out. Someone take out Cole's vocal cords please!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

There's some Foley in this promo.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning the fuckin music Bryan. That's a first. No joke.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Danielson is just having the time of his life out there.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Generic rock music jobber status supreme


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad Bryan Danielson grew his beard back. Looks more bad ass and menacing with it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

FUCK. I missed Miz related stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

nice self-deprecating humour :lmao


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No reaction for the Miz until his catchphrase.


You must've had your TV on mute until the end, then.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's a cover!,Danielson FTW!!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ha Cole gets so butthurt


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Bryan is handling himself well. I like this.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Danielson got total silence when he entered :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOU TAP OUT!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That should be a great cover


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha i love how he made fun of his own music. Maybe they'll give him a good theme soon.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd still couldn't give a piss and/or a shit for Daniel Bryan.*


That's what you call "building up". Give him time.

GIF the Daniel Bryan cover! Please!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Or kick your fuckin head in.....


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

HAHAHA! Nice Cover!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE are putting alot of effort into Bryan, rightfully so too. :agree:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Here it comes boys:



Miz v Bryan for US Title @ NOC!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> You have Tiffany & Eve mentioned in your sig.......


I haven't updated it since Eve was looking promising.

Also, Tiffany can actually work... you just don't get to see it....


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

He's as monotone as RVD.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Took his spot on Smackdown?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz botched. On Smackdown?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Replaced him on Smackdown?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Uh Miz, Bryan wasn't on Smackdown buddy.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Summerslam Miz, second botchamania moment of the night


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at the people that's willing to defend Danielson til no end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Took his spot on Smackdown?? I thought it was Summerslam


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz done messed up that line.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Plz The Miz vs Bryan Danielson at NOC. I would like that match to be on the card because am going.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lol miz botch, Didnt like you when you took my spot on smackdown.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another official NOC match!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

ARE YOU IN OR ARE YOU OUT


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Smackdown? Eh?

Daniel is reminding me of Foley a bit in this promo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

fuck yesssssssss


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

There you have it folks! The title is on the line!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO at the people that's willing to defend Danielson til no end.


There's nothing to defend.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally dropping the belt!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Alex Riley!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wierd that they made a heel say yes? without any conditions


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Haha, took his spot on SmackDown 'stead of SummerSlam.


CROSSFACE 

RILEY WAT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Riley to attack Miz in 4 seconds


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Pyro just jizzed


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Rest of Genesis coming?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

What was with that spot on Smackdown bit ? :S


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, it is official!! YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOOK OUT MIZ! It's Alex "Attack my own partner" Riley!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Kill Him Bryan!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"Yesss.....you may beat me for my title."

O it's Riley.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol at least Riley didn't attacked Miz :lmao :lmao


----------



## Foleyfan1 (Dec 16, 2008)

God is Daniel Bryan awful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Took his spot on Smackdown?? I thought it was Summerslam


guess they had riley stay


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

A ROD AHA


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i thought riley was gonna come in and beat up the miz, poor poor blind man.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Riley you fucking goofball :lmao


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeahhhhh!!!! Totally worth my ticket going now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Surprised Riley didn't attack Miz :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Riley coming in and getting *OWNED!!!*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex Riley is tapping!! I don't like it!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alex riley just got buried.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL Riley looked like a bitch there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ChrisisAwesome said:


> Pyro just jizzed


And why is that? 

As I mentioned, I'm 15 minutes behind.

EDIT ~ Well, that's just great. ~_~ I can't say I'm surprised. At all.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

THERE IS NOTHING IN THE SUITCASE WHAT THE HELL MAN


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

They are making Danielson look like a bad ass right now.

Edit: I'm also glad that briefcase finally opened accidentally, and there was nothing inside of it.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

ROFL at Bryans smile while crossface.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

best segment of the year right here


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

nothing in the case lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz accidently opened the case to reveal.....NOTHING


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

KICK IT BRYAN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, at least it looks like Riley will be Miz's lackey which is better than being in Nexus 2.0/Genesis or whatever


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking Awesome promo by Miz & DB!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Foleyfan1 said:


> God is Daniel Bryan awful.


there are alot of cole miners on here.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That segment is going on someone's DVD someday. I'm just not sure whose.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Miz accidentally just opened the briefcase to reveal what we all knew was in there.............nothing.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Woooo Danielson!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Crowd is loving Daniel Bryan. I also think he's getting new entrance music soon.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> And why is that?
> 
> As I mentioned, I'm 15 minutes behind.


Riley came out to help Miz, and got killed by Bryan.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'M Alex Riley...and I'm here to he...OW.. MY HEAD


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now THAT is a nice promo.

Alex Riley showing up by himself should quell any Genesis rumors.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, that kick must have hurt Miz real deep like.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No reaction for the Miz until his catchphrase.


Translation meaning you had your tv turned down until his catchphrase.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

No one had the heart to tell the Miz that even though he won the briefcase he in fact did NOT win the contract.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Impact would've done better ratings if they aired live at a mall


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Generic rock music is generic.


I was wondering if they were going to mention Nitro since it marks the 15th anniversary of its debut.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So ummmmm where are the tag team champions?


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

EVERYONE BACK THE FUCK UP.

There's... there's nothing in the briefcase??!

WE'VE BEEN LIED TO ALL OUR LIVES!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait so Morrison in the world title match?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally a US title storyline. Good showing by Bryan, too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WOAH, not contract in the MITB briefcase? Shocker lol.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol, was that suitcase empty?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, I miss Nitro.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan looks like Peter Horton to me. Which made me like that segment that much more, bizarrely.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Give miz and danielson a fucking series of US title matches dammit!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hah bryan, "generic rock music even i can't identify."


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

That was awesome.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

STING ON RAW


lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, Monday Night Nitro debuted on my 10th birthday/day my uncle died. Interesting.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW Nitro plug with a Luger appearance!

I came


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

NITRO?!?!?! FTW!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Riley came out to help Miz, and got killed by Bryan.


Pretty much proves my point about him not having a future. 

I'm just gonna put it behind me, it's not worth bothering with it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So many mullets...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex Riley was on the Aksana Show once and she called him Aley Rilex, i lol'd.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..the Nitro girls...how I miss them


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I Lol'd when Daniel Bryan said he came out to "Generic Rock Music" haha. The Miz/Bryan stuff is pure golden. Can't wait for Bryan to win the US Championship. Great feud.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Danielson will get a good match out of Miz. With Danielson doing most of the work.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Revisionist history!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Derek said:


> Generic rock music is generic.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if they were going to mention Nitro since it marks the 15th anniversary of its debut.





It's a pseudo jobber version of Chris Benoits theme lol.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

the days i was a kid man i wanna cry


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did they really show Hogan, Flair, and Bischoff?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Good promo. Nothing special, but good. Did well to further the feud.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Fucking Awesome promo by Miz & DB!


yeah, this raw is actually good.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

So now what for McGuilicutty and gang?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Why must they remind us of better times?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any of the WWE channels? If so how are they?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i predict that at Night of Champions, Bryan beats Miz for the US Title and then Miz cashes in the briefcase later in the 6 pack challenge to win the Title.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok who is the person that works as a spy for WWE, I am convinced someone on here is telling them about everything that is said on this website. Bryan saying he comes out to generic rock music. LOL.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Headliner said:


> LMAO at the people that's willing to defend Danielson til no end.


That's because most of his fans are smart posters.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Highlight of the night

Riley getting his fucking head kicked in


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I miss those days (tear).


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What happened the first hour of the show??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr Talley said:


> So now what for McGuilicutty and gang?


The moment...of the moment...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KidGold17 said:


> So many mullets...





That's how you know they were in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There's only half an hour left and no tag team champions.......


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Did they really show Hogan, Flair, and Bischoff?


yes, and now they can finally say they were on a wrestling TV show this week with a 3.3 rating...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL If Tyler Black is Edge's opponent lol what a random thought.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would lol if Edge lost, but honestly i hope he does!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, it's been 15 years since Nitro debuted. Sure does a make a guy feel old. lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> So now what for McGuilicutty and gang?


Smackdown? Raw's had a big injection of talent so it makes sense for the majority of the NXT2 guys to head there.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

MsCassieMollie said:


> That's because most of his fans are smart posters.


repping this


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

wow suprised they showed al the TNA guys...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Who's guessing we'll get Kaval vs Edge?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mr Talley said:


> So now what for McGuilicutty and gang?


They can all fuck off to Smackdown or FCW (sans Percy and Husky) as far as I know.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> There's only half an hour left and no tag team champions.......


Well to be honest, its not even something I'm looking forward to. Tag division's been dead for a while as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

lol at the briefcase falling open lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> So now what for McGuilicutty and gang?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> LOOK OUT MIZ! It's Alex "Attack my own partner" Riley!


Nice.

Folks I have officially seen it all. After all these years of watching WWE bury WCW, even leaving so many holes in the "Rise and Fall" DVD, I have finally seen and heard the time WWE actually made WCW look good. WWE has even went as far as saying WCW beat them for two years.

But it's still a nice tribute to the day pro wrestling took off into the _real_ Golden Age. Wrestling will never be that good again.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> Highlight of the night
> 
> Riley getting his fucking head kicked in



I think the highlight was Riley not attacking anyone black (there was no one in the ring) and by default get the second rule, not to attack someone from your team.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> LOL If Tyler Black is Edge's opponent lol what a random thought.


No chance, he'll finish up with ROH and then spend 6 months to a year in FCW.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can WWE mention WCW without sounding butthurt. Seriously it's been nine years since the Monday Night Wars and Vince is still taking shots at WCW.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

im sayin cos we had morrison its edge vs r truth


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

HanktheKaiser said:


> Ok who is the person that works as a spy for WWE, I am convinced someone on here is telling them about everything that is said on this website. Bryan saying he comes out to generic rock music. LOL.


People have been tweeting him comments about the music and other stuff. He actually does read a great deal of tweets and tries to direct message people when he can. I know a few people he has responded to.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So we are even gonna get any mention of the TAg Champs tonight?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone else actually like Daniel Brian's music?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

FingazMc said:


> wow suprised they showed al the TNA guys...


They showed that they not only beat the company those guys were part of, they _bought_ it. That's instant burial for TNA, without once overtly recognising them.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Come on... Zack Ryder for the epic win!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


Damn dude, McMahon's gotten strict since Summerslam. I do have a question though. Would the rope fit adequately around Husky's neck or would it be cruel and unusual punishment?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Can WWE mention WCW without sounding butthurt. Seriously it's been nine years since the Monday Night Wars and Vince is still taking shots at WCW.


Vince can't let go of the past.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! Edge got a crazy big pop!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Can WWE mention WCW without sounding butthurt. Seriously it's been nine years since the Monday Night Wars and Vince is still taking shots at WCW.


He Won the war

He's earned the right to do so


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Edge better win!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Does anyone else actually like Daniel Brian's music?


i agree it sounds like jobber music. but until he grows in wwe his music will probably change.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The GM is sexting Cole.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Edge to randomly lose to Khali and thus eventually join Jericho on Smackdown


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay...Am I the only one who misses Edge's coat??? That shit was badass....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good cover new GM Cole


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

blackberry GM? Did Edge break the laptop?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh boy, now its the CELL PHONE

also, ITS ITS CHRISTIAN


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, now the GM is doing text messages.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LMAO they are getting really lazy. They apparently didn't want to waste time with that GM update. 

Oh God ... Khali


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

gm on the phone, this is getting ridiculous :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FML, Edge wrestling bum juice.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

YES!!!!! EDGE!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WTF. ah shit.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

At least Jericho defeated Khali once


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Spear the laptop. Do it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

spear the goddamn laptop edge!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, I wanted to hear Radio!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Can WWE mention WCW without sounding butthurt. Seriously it's been nine years since the Monday Night Wars and Vince is still taking shots at WCW.


You take this as a shot at WCW? Making WCW look good is "taking a shot"? Whatever man.

NO BALLS EDGE. SMASH IT!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> So we are even gonna get any mention of the TAg Champs tonight?


Well they need Edge to lose first, so they can have Edge/Jericho vs Morrison/Truth next week to determine number one contender or just throw all four of them in a triple threat.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge will so get a pop if he smashes the internet GM


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

do it! do it!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Vince can't let go of the past.


Neither can 99% of the people here.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this is so retarded seeing edge stare down that laptop :side:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao at the script on the laptop...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EDGE :lmao


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Edge will lose then break it probably.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love Edge :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG! Edge! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ EDGE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hahahhaha Edge


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow man we talkin about looking at a laptop with vicious anger seriously?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What the hell is Edge doing?


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

damn it, fuck Khali. I hope Edge wins now. Was kinda hoping he'd lose against Ryder for the possible Rated-Y2J reunion, plus the rub for Ryder. Would have been mint.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Take that, Kamala.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was really funny


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Khali's brother? What the fuck?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

destroy it!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> :lmao at the script on the laptop...


:lmao I know, how the hell they didn't had someone take it out during comercials if it was gonna be featured on camera?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

god edge is hilarous!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol Khali. At least Edge stays in the match.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That was Khali's best match ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That match was better than No Surrender.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Khali.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Edge owned Khali :lmao


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

haha GM is afraid Edge will break the laptop-he'll now just text cole's phone!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh fuck me.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge is.....not funny.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Khali's brother? What the fuck?


yeah it was revealed on smackdown last year in the rivalry with kane.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMFAO. Oh my god that was great.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Worst match of the year?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Man how many GIF moments has this Raw had tonight? Real nice Edge.

No action at all and a count out. Even the referee speeds up the damn count.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ugh come on


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao GM dont take no shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> yeah it was revealed on smackdown last year in the rivalry with kane.


Oh wow, I had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Why do we seriously have to watch the great Khali


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lolwut? Edge won. Horrible GM.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh shut up Cole!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so a fatal four way then


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol at Edge!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Come on! Edge won!

Where the fuck is The Hart Dynasty and their titles.....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

GM really wants Edge to lose don't he?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This kinda stuff belongs in the Smackdown video game


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought Cole was going to say "5 MORE MINUTES!!!" been watching to much TNA.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Edge is.....not funny.


then khali's promos are?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, they're still having Khali wrestle? Fuck.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Edge was actually being funny.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone notice the "Emails" are actually in Microsoft Word format, Not MS outlook? 

Piss poor attention to detail.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

That sure is a lot of words on the laptop screen for it to be a "quick email" after the match. HELLO! Camera man you are showing the obvious.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Come on! Edge won!
> 
> Where the fuck is The Hart Dynasty and their titles.....


God I know, they're not even on superstars this week.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Foleyfan1 said:


> God is Daniel Bryan awful.


You sir, are not very smart.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

SOMEONE'S GANNA GET THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

A commercial break for Khali? Fuck NO!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Yipppeee back to fatal 4way!!... repeat of the ppv we just had........


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea. Thanks!


yeah kane kidnapped ranjin and in usual kane style stole the show with his segement.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha, even though I don't really like edge, my god I marked out hard for that zombie walk!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ok so no DQ...................................................................

...............and Edge has to send Khali over the top rope to win...............

I guess having Khali tap out to Jericho was bad.

<----


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Zack Ryder to replace Edge at NOC. WWWYKI!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Your winner by countout Idge!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> so a fatal four way then


Well to be fair, Edge and Jericho were added to the match as kind of a 'just because' reason.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Anyone notice the "Emails" are actually in Microsoft Word format, Not MS outlook?
> 
> Piss poor attention to detail.



Yeah, we noticed that one day they really did a close up to the laptop. It is Microsoft Word or Notepad, take one, is the same


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*AND I QOUTE*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

P-Nex said:


> Neither can 99% of the people here.


Well at least they're not fucking billionaires who won a war against another rival company and still bragging about it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Your winner by countout Idge!!!


:lmao


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Come on! Edge won!
> 
> Where the fuck is The Hart Dynasty and their titles.....











Here
Now quit you're constant bitching.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

So we all complained when it was a six pack challge, now we all complain when it's gonna be a fatal four way. There is just no pleasing us!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Geeee said:


> Your winner by countout Idge!!!


Don't know if it was intentional, but that was hilarious :lmao


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't Khali just eliminate himself?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BOTCH LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did Khali not just eliminate himself.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh dear khali botch my god lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Botch much?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Khali should be eliminated, no?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO was that a botch?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

How many botches haha


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That... was bad


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

WTF Khali just lost!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Cole breaks Kayfabe


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ALEX RILEY FAIL!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

My fuckin God, Cole is pissing me off, fire his ass Already!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

MAJOR BOTCH.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole is gonna get canned tonight calling out Khali like that for stupidity.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol at Cole freaking out over Khali walking over the top rope.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait...wait..Khali botched...NOOOOO..it can't be


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Khali just stepped over the damn top rope and stepped on the mat.

HELLO! MATCH OVER! HOLY VINCE RUSSO!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fire that hulking dumbass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...am I watching TNA? :lmao


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

That was extremely long waste of time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Khali and Riley should tag.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it that was fucking awful.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rofl someones getting there ass ripped for this mess up


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

When Michael Cole is pointing out logic gaps, you know your show is in trouble.

Fade to black, come back next week.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I love how Cole is calling the botch out and tripping out about it lol


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Loooooooooooooooooooool wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.

Seriously, that was retarded.


And yet I can't stop laughing XD


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now what? 5 more minutes?


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL at Cole making fun of that botch


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lolwtf/


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow what a terrible 15 minutes of Raw


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus...

fpalm

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fpalm what a piss poor excuse for a match


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

botchfestttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this segment sucked


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, that was fucking awful.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ the step over the rope

Raw has been fuckin hilarious tonight


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Khali should be eliminated, no?


no. he should be fired.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Worst and 2nd worst matches of the year?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Creative has been watching Impact apparantly


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

5 man match what do u call that lol!?!?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SJFC said:


> ALEX RILEY FAIL!


Agreed!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalm at Cole calling out that "Alex Riley".


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

undefined smackdown over the top rope challenges,
all we need is riley to beat up the wrong black guy again


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I love how Cole is calling the botch out and tripping out about it lol


Haha yeah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Wait...am I watching TNA? :lmao


Vince Russo is going file a copyright infringement over this!
No one steals his ideals. NO ONE!


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess they had to take up a little bit more time? I can't think of any other reason to stick Edge with two matches against Khali.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Come on! Edge won!
> *
> Where the fuck is The Hart Dynasty and their titles.....*


WOw i totally forgot about them :lmao , wow that division is a total waste.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Every time the bell rings to signal the start of a Khali match Lou Thesz spins in his grave


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This has been a fairly shite Raw


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

This RAW has been Botchmania legend :lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Fire at Heart said:


> 5 man match what do u call that lol!?!?!


5 Knuckle Shuffle Championship Match? Because no body wants to see it!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So I'm guessing HHH is going to be Jericho's replacement. He'll be the reason why Sheamus doesn't defend the title. Which allows them to give the title to Barrett.

Winds of fucking change, baby!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn. Why does this movie look somewhat good?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hammertron said:


> undefined smackdown over the top rope challenges,
> all we need is riley to beat up the wrong black guy again


:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

break_down.exe said:


> Loooooooooooooooooooool wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> Seriously, that was retarded.
> 
> ...


 Me neither, that was awfully funny and stupid :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

bjnelson19705 said:


> no. he should be fired.


Well if he were going against Orton and that happened, you can all but guarantee Khali would be fired.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

scias423 said:


> 5 Knuckle Shuffle Championship Match? Because no body wants to see it!


Don't give them ideas!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> 5 man match what do u call that lol!?!?!


A reason why not to order the PPV, that's what its called.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Botchamania could make this entire episode a video. Everyone botches their promos and some terrible matches. I am loving it one minute and then laughing my ass of the next


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Fire at Heart said:


> 5 man match what do u call that lol!?!?!


maybe they make it a scramble match,
it's weird cole keeps saying "six pack match". I think someone takes that 6th spot. (Hopefully morrison so it would balance out the face/heel ratio


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Khali to be fired tonight
They can't dub this up to make him look good in India


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stupid. They should've just kept it at the original finish...or the ref should've counted Khali eliminating himself, since Edge won seconds later anyway...


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Boss P said:


> This RAW has been Botchmania legend :lmao




uMo 4 lYfE sonnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see what Maffew thinks about this one!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes...from the sounds of everybody I used my piss break perfectly.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

In less than a week we've seen two major botches thanks to Alex Riley and (no shock) Khali.

Yet they "work" around it somehow.

Tonight's debate: Which botch was more embarrassing?

My vote still goes to Riley.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If KingCrash is around i would like a gif of Khali walking over the top rope with Alex Riley laughing at the end. Thanks in advance :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> undefined smackdown over the top rope challenges,
> all we need is riley to beat up the wrong black guy again


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Khali to be fired tonight
> They can't dub this up to make him look good in India


They should have released his ass a long time ago.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Joel said:


> So I'm guessing HHH is going to be Jericho's replacement. He'll be the reason why Sheamus doesn't defend the title. Which allows them to give the title to Barrett.
> 
> Winds of fucking change, baby!


Makes sense actually. It would probably set up a Cena vs Barrett feud with Nexus getting involved. Then a Nexus vs Team Cena match again at Survivor Series, leading to the end of Nexus.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I might go and see Fozzy when they come over, i've never really heard them though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In less than a week we've seen two major botches thanks to Alex Riley and (no shock) Khali.
> 
> Yet they "work" around it somehow.
> 
> ...


Fuckin' A I missed it.
What did he do now?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So Kofi Kingston had the contract all along, eh? Huh.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

You can win MITB by kicking the case? huh, never knew...


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

at least there's something in the toy breifcase.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha. The Money in the Bank play set briefcase has a "contract" inside it and the real MitB briefcase doesn't. Awesome.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Tonight is the "Night of Botches", fail.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Joel said:


> So I'm guessing HHH is going to be Jericho's replacement. He'll be the reason why Sheamus doesn't defend the title. Which allows them to give the title to Barrett.
> 
> Winds of fucking change, baby!


I sincerely hope you're wrong.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn WWE started putting on a lot of botchamanias recently.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Creative has been watching Impact apparantly


Creative has been taking notes from Russo himself apparently. I doubt the other writers on Impact can make botches THAT bad.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I might go and see Fozzy when they come over, i've never really heard them though.


They pretty much suck.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Cmon Punk.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SP103 said:


> A reason why not to order the PPV, that's what its called.


Only thing missing will be Cena going out and saying "Ok, Miz, I accept your help on the team for Survivor Series"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It was obvious that they made that Edge/Khali match so long to kill time.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Kane was doing the Orton pose there.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe title should be online in a 5 way match at night of champion.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Boss P said:


> This RAW has been Botchmania legend :lmao


This is the undefined champion of botchmania shows.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In less than a week we've seen two major botches thanks to Alex Riley and (no shock) Khali.
> 
> Yet they "work" around it somehow.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Riley's fuck up was definitely more embarrassing.

That's why he got throughout owned tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> You can win MITB by kicking the case? huh, never knew...


i lol when i first saw that

and how can it be still called a six pack with FIVE fucking guys?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Has Sheamus done/said anything tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at this 'epic' ppv music


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

SIX PACK CHALLEGE WITH FIVE PEOPLE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

6-pack challenge? 1,2,3,4,5? What?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

P-Nex said:


> They pretty much suck.


Actually Rich Ward is a tight guitarist and they have some great originals. Their new album has some cool stuff on it.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man I don't like where this is going...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ohno.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They still calling it a 6 pack challenge when it's only 5 guys now!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha @ the TNA chants


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uggh go away Morrison


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Chris son u better not leave.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jericho has lost his smile.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

let's hug it out bitch


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vegetative state?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone else here the TNA chant during that segment?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Y2J autism face


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

lmao small TNA chants from some guys in the crowd.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wut is Morrison going to give Jericho an inspirational speech?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison-Jericho feud please 




both to smackdown as well


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't even lie about it. Im :lmao at Morrison.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn you JoMo you're a stupid stupid man
lol at Jericho's face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

iMac said:


> Has Sheamus done/said anything tonight?


Actually, from what I've seen, no. I guess he'll get involved in the main event.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn it, Jericho didn't say anything.








MORRISON FUCK YOU
I swear to god, if he bashes on him, most disrespectful thing anyone's done. 

Wow, what a dick.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING, LOBSTERHEAD!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Did Morrison just cut the promo of the night????????
WTF


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't care what you guys say, that was god damn hilarious


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Sheamus jobber match?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck Morrison


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Vegetative state?


:hmm:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww! JoMo cares!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Too many limes...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao Morrison is awesome


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Morrison was hilarious right there


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Oh hey! It's the WWE champion. Only an hour and 51 minutes late.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ah Morrison good job tonight.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Why didn't jericho fire off on morrison? WTF.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho doesn't even have to say anything and he still manages to crack me up.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

hahaha Morrison :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sick reaction for sheamus id say


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Fuckin' A I missed it.
> What did he do now?


At the end of NXT2 after Kaval won the rest of the rookies came out and attacked him. The pros (except the heels) came down to help and in the middle of the struggle Riley attacks Percy, even slams him to the mat. Percy gets out of the ring and two minutes later they're allies again. It's on youtube look up Kaval wins NXT Season 2.

EDIT: The best part? Percy still sold the slam like a champ.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's A Shameful Thing! LOBSTER HEAD!

Too Manny Limes!! Too Manny Limes!!!

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Where's Kaval? I thought he was gonna make an appearance tonight as the NXT Winner.

Hell, today's his birthday!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

listen to that pop for sheamus... oh wait.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at morrison's face. i seriously doubt jericho is gone for good after that


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

it's sheamus! alright!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That promo by jericho was Awesome, & he didn't even have to say anything! I hope to God that he doesn't leave.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

iMac said:


> Has Sheamus done/said anything tonight?


fpalm you just had to damn jinx it. Oh dear God he's gonna be on commentary.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll admit that I laughed at the Morrison/Jericho segment. I HOPE that this doesn't mean that Jericho is leaving.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, actually lol'd


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

audio botch. Maffew will have to much footage this week.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*So, when is Nexus 2.0 going to crash RAW ?*


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes! A Morrison-vs.-Jericho rivalry!! Oh this will be EPIC!!!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at people on here getting pissed at Morrison. Is it still real to you?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Damn it, Jericho didn't say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize this show is scripted, right?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sheamus getting a big pop from the crowd? Wow.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

kavals gonna take Jerichos space


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I could really go for some lobster dripped in lime juice right about now for some odd and inexplicable reason.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Another break ffs!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Damn it, Jericho didn't say anything.
> 
> MORRISON FUCK YOU
> I swear to god, if he bashes on him, most disrespectful thing anyone's done.
> ...


Swallow Jericho's cum much?


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't care what you stubborn IWC people say, that was hilarious.


"Things get better. I promise. Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"

Just the way he said it. Gold.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> *That promo* by jericho was Awesome, & he didn't even have to say anything! I hope to God that he doesn't leave.








fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok no jericho for the next 4 or 5 months, I hope to see him back for Royal Rublem


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

A night where the only person who doesn't botch on the mic is Morrison. I need to put this Blue Dream down.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Ok no jericho for the next 4 or 5 months, I hope to see him back for Royal Rublem


Hell yeah, I love the Royal Rublem!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Day 1: Triple H becomes creative advisor
Day 2: Jericho jobs to a jobber and gets owned

Hmmm..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> LOL at people on here getting pissed at Morrison. Is it still real to you?


:lmao seriously.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Sheamus getting a big pop from the crowd? Wow.


Are you really that surprised?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Boss P said:


> A night where the only person who doesn't botch on the mic is Morrison. I need to put this Blue Dream down.


Cats and dogs living together..


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Actually Rich Ward is a tight guitarist and they have some great originals. Their new album has some cool stuff on it.


I listened to some older stuff and couldn't get in to it. Just one mans opinion though.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was hoping jericho would just out of nowhere go berserk and just start beating the shit out of morrison but i guess this was good enough too.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's a good thing Jericho leaving coincides with Monday Night Football returning, since Raw is about to suck significantly more.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL a Six-Pack Challenge with five guys. WWE is really off their game tonight. BOTCHED.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Day 1: Triple H becomes creative advisor
> Day 2: Jericho jobs to a jobber and gets owned
> 
> Hmmm..


He's getting revenge on Jericho banging Steph many moons ago.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Really proud of JoMo tonight, tbh!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> Day 1: Triple H becomes creative advisor
> Day 2: Jericho jobs to a jobber and gets owned
> 
> Hmmm..


Day 3: PROFIT!


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Morrison/Jericho promo was actually good lool hoorah at how gd RAW has been


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Too bad MNF starts next week.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

do kids even know how to play poker


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Seriously though, Morrison was absolutely hilarious in that segment. He's "got it" when WWE actually gives him a bit of freedom.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena, Edge & Sheamus on commentary? This is going to be interesting.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wow commentator overload.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WTF are we having a slumber party at ringside or something?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Barrett vs Orton this should be good!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Triple H: Ok, we have Jericho lose to Morrison. Then, we have him sit in a corner and just stares off into space. Then, we have Morrison come in and do a horrible promo. Then, I run in, Hit Jericho with a Sledgehammer and I win the WWE Champion !!!*


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Did Y2J sign a new contract, and they don't want him to win the title?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this a record for the most people on commentary?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Ok no jericho for the next 4 or 5 months, I hope to see him back for Royal Rublem


Yeah, that is the new show they are gonna do the overthetop match with Six Pack 5 guys on the undefined Smackdown title, right?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Get rid of Cole and Kind and have these three just be the commentators.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YA FELLA sheamus should become a full time commentator.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO Sheamus would make a hilarious color commentator


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Twister Of Fate said:


> LOL a Six-Pack Challenge with five guys. WWE is really off their game tonight. BOTCHED.


NXT botched ending
RAW botched matches
Let's see what happens on Smackdown this Friday


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If they had Jericho on commentary right now with the headset on just making that face and not talking I would shit my pants :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jericho is going to do something next week to get back into the 6 Pack Challenge I bet.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Triple H: Ok, we have Jericho lose to Morrison. Then, we have him sit in a corner and just stares off into space. Then, we have Morrison come in and do a horrible promo. Then, I run in, Hit Jericho with a Sledgehammer and I win the WWE Champion !!!*


Aww did your favorite wrestler not come out on top tonight little buddy? =(


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> WTF are we having a slumber party at ringside or something?


All you need is Miz to come with a sleeping bag for Cole to blow his load.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TheWFEffect said:


> Are you really that surprised?


Well, I haven't actually caught RAW in a while, so I haven't heard his reactions lately. I guess I shouldn't be surprised in a smarkier location, but for the moment, it caught me by surprise.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cricetus said:


> I don't care what you stubborn IWC people say, that was hilarious.
> 
> 
> "Things get better. I promise. Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"
> ...


Yea, but according to iwc morrison sucks on the mic.


Give the man good material instead of smiling and he delivers.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol thats a good point. on a botchtastic night, morrison hits the starship pain AND reads
some lines with some actual comedic timing behind it. i mean, wasnt a whole lot goin on,
but, yea, i found myself laughing a bit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Orton FTW!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What an ovation for RKO!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> All you need is Miz to come with a sleeping bag for Cole to blow his load.


:sex


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

HEY FELLA


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

So, we've got 3 mins left, haha.

Guarantee match ending in a A) distraction by ref, etc B) DQ where the fellas on commentating run-in and just attack or C) Nexus invades


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

triple whammy of fella's :lmao


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

This will be one clusterfuck of commentary with 5 people talking. Is there a reason? lol


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I can't even lie about it. Im :lmao at Morrison.


You see! Morrison just needs to get the Orton tretment, short promos and leave it all out in the ring.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahaha five pack challenge, fuck yeah.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well, I haven't actually caught RAW in a while, so I haven't heard his reactions lately. I guess I shouldn't be surprised in a smarkier location, but for the moment, it caught me by surprise.


ahh ok, since he started working with orton he has been getting a better reaction but I guess that could be just because of how big of a monster orton has become.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena needs to just not talk at all, he sucks on commentary.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett to win due to the guys at ringside. Don't see them having Cena/Orton


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Rated Er Superster


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Just for good measure, Sheamus fucks it up


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The Striker said:


> The Rated Er Supterster


Oh god, lol.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

can we please have a t-shirt made that just says fella on it. It has money written all over it.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow too many commentators...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmao @ Cena calling Sheamus "Pasty"

HAHA "Me poor Irish granny."


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, sheamus made me laugh


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Sheamus has just established that being Catholic makes you heel.

Seems pretty obvious.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ The Irisih sittin in their homes sayin 55 Hail Marys a day over the Sheamus situation, this Raw has been fuckin HILARIOUS


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena needs to just not talk at all, he sucks on commentary.


Your ignorant statements pile on =)


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sheamus: Let me tell you fella..
Edge: I'm the Rated R Superstar..
John Cena: I NEVER GIVE UP !! I NEVER SUR..
Jerry Lawler: EVERYONE SHUT THE HELL UP !!!!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TOO MANY COMMENTATORS! TOO MANY COMMENTATORS!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

55 hail marys! :lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

ROFL AT EDGE


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ EDGE


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Did Shamus say F***? I noticed Michael Cole laughing to the people to his right while he was talking..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"Wade Barret of Nexus versus Randy Orton of Evolu-"


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OH COLE


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

The Striker said:


> The Rated Er Superster


lol damn sheamus


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Swag said:


> Yea, but according to iwc morrison sucks on the mic.
> 
> 
> Give the man good material instead of smiling and he delivers.


All I could think during that segment is how good it would've been with DDP instead of JoMo.

Not a critisism of Morrison, DDP is just awesome


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lmfao @ the camera angle on that punch


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

lol @ Orton selling the clear miss to the face.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FLU SHOT :lmao

And Cena's white balance joke was pretty funny too lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

They could still have Orton vs. Cena just to show that at the Six Pack Challenge match, it isn't Nexus vs. WWE, but rather all 6 (or 5) guys against each other. Eventually I would think that the would showcase that point.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Barrett to win due to the guys at ringside. Don't see them having Cena/Orton


Monday Night Football starts next week

Randy Orton vs Cena could be a pretty good ratings draw


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FingazMc said:


> Wow too many commentators...


...too many commentators....OOOOOOOHHH OHHHHH these words are true and i'll make you believe.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


>


Lol, yeah, that's what they're totally looking like. 

Edit: they are.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Busbrain1 said:


> Did Shamus say F***? I noticed Michael Cole laughing to the people to his right while he was talking..


Writers did great tonight but the performers are giving a piss poor FCW delivery. Botcharaw


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

5 moves of doom~!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm loving this Raw so far, WWE has successfully managed to crack me up a lot these days! :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What The Hell?!?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

BLACK CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BLENA!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HOLY CRAP DARREN YOUNG


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Darren Young has his own theme music?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

MYYYY ******


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol darren young how random


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Darren Young!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at this.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

VEGETA!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE EVER LOVING FUCK? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What in the...


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

DARREN YOUNG!


WAT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOLATDARENYOUNGHAVINGATHEME!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WTF Darren Young?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuck?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear god Darren's music :lmao


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

huh, wat the hell?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh this is surprising


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Black John Cena!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Black Cena? Really? With his own theme music?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

young?!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

holy shit! :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

no......please not them....


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What in the blue fuck is he doing here?!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Cena! With great music.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How is Cena at the announce table and at the titantron? Mind fuck


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Darren Young? WTF?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I should download this for the laugh factor


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

DARREN YOUNG FOR NOC MATCH!~


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*WHAT THE HELL IS THIS !?!?!?! WAS THAT SOMEONE'S CAR ALARM GOING OFF !?!?! Oh...It's Darren Young's Music !*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

O.O Genesis Coming


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Darren Young is the GM!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Never thought I'd see him again.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHAT IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Darren Young has UFO alien type of music.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Darren Young? ROFL!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

"Missing Link?" OK......

Oh and Cena vs. Orton. Again.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

time to power up?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor choice of words there Darren :lmao


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

That's payback!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh Shit! The Rock!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

inb4 randy RKO or roll up


AND DARREN YOUNG GETS A WIN!

lul


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol orton to rko him


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, RKO bitch


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Darren Young has a better fucking theme song than Danielson!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow did the WWE really just tell him to call himself the missing link? Vince is so racist.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Really Cena vs Orton again? Well no reason for the, to face off at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DAREN YOUNG BURIED.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck was that music???? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

RKO to Darren Young!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and he just got burred.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Super Orton to the rescue.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this randy orton shit is so damn gay.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

DY comes out

damn though he eats an RKO


O its and RKO clinic


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What on earth...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lmao I'm so happy Darren Young is here rofl, nice ending to Raw.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

-_- Fuck you orton


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

RKO fest lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Oh Shit! The Rock!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Totally marked at the ending.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so now who's Superman


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO CENTRAL!!!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Orton.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Young with a pointless return lolz

Random ass episode


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Did I hear the chip monks in youngs music?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What the fuck? They are making Orton look absurdly strong right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Everybody take 4 drinks. Everytime Orton does an RKO we drink.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RKOFEST!! FTW!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

oh man haha, just seeing Cena sit there while Sheamus gets RKO'd


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And this is really and RKO F'N Fest!!! LOL at Orton calling Young


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Orton went on a fuckin' rampage!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao
> 
> Never thought I'd see him again.


me either


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THAT I AM SO CONFUSED


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

orton the new Stone cold (PG version)


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This son of a bitch is fucking unstoppable! Dammit I think we have a Batman on our hands. Is that good or bad?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh look Orton owning everyone again. WHATASHOCK


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Orton = The new Cena :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

what was the point of young coming out just to get rkoed, that was so damn stupid.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena Jr. fell for it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Darren Young is the new Rick Roll.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Am I going to hell becuase I can't stop laughing at Young calling himself "the missing link" :lmao?


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

another rko show ending. smh like crazy


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at all that purple in the ring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> Darren Young is the new Rick Roll.


:lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

K no need to hype Cena Orton again like one billionth time there gonna face.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> What the fuck? They are making Orton look absurdly strong right now.


That's because he's this generation's Stone Cold. They're making him look badass.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit that's a good ending.

What a pop for Darren Young. Even though he was RKO'd he still got a nice appearance here.

What does everybody here think of the Nexus/Young feud?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> What the fuck? They are making Orton look absurdly strong right now.


That's smart, because he's probably the most over superstar in the WWE right now.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena please whip his ass.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

they are so going to make out


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel as if i've watched this ending before, oh wait it was just someone different taking the RKO's this week.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swag said:


> lol orton to rko him


so smart


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

What is this I don't even...

Seriously, what the fuck is going on with Raw tonight. Darren Young returns to offhandedly insult himself to some screechy music, Edge has to face and beat the great Botchli twice (3 times) and Morrison is actually the highlight of the night?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

once again the WWE champ Shamus is made to look like a chump. Why is he the champion again???


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiss


Kiss


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> What an ovation for RKO!


Orton-vs.-Rock= EPIC

IS THERE ANY DOUBT THAT ORTON IS THE NEW STONE COLD?!!

I've been arguing with people since '03 that Orton can be "The Guy" and here is proof that I'm right!

MVP's of Raw: Morrison and Orton! Great Raw!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well obviously there's nothing left for thee two to do. They've exhausted every option for their feud.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Besides the Jericho thing I feel like nothing happened at all lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmaoBest Raw EVER


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> That's because he's this generation's Stone Cold. They're making him look badass.


Stop.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That your wrestleMania 27 main event free preview next week


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Can someone tell me what happened after cena and orton were staring at each other?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> cena please whip his ass.


lol yeah right.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I feel as if i've watched this ending before, oh wait it was just someone different taking the RKO's this week.


you have.. it's every week.. cena/orton staredown.. ba dun dn


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

well atleast i can comfort my slef with knowing ortons one trick will get old amongst the crowd fast


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Cena Vs. Orton again next week.....blah.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This episode was fucking hilarious.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

When I heard that random new theme I was hoping for Kaval.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> *Can someone tell me what happened after cena and orton were staring at each other?*


...the show ended?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> This son of a bitch is fucking unstoppable! Dammit I think we have a Batman on our hands. Is that good or bad?


I already coined that two or three weeks ago.

I'm changing my mind though.









Randy Orton

vs.









John Cena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Holy shit that's a good ending.
> 
> What a pop for Darren Young. Even though he was RKO'd he still got a nice appearance here.
> 
> What does everybody here think of the Nexus/Young feud?


If it helps bring about the end of Nexus, I'm all for it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao QFT


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I feel as if i've watched this ending before, oh wait it was just someone different taking the RKO's this week.


Welcome to pro wrestling?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Besides the Jericho thing I feel like nothing happened at all lol


It's just another bland raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

break_down.exe said:


> What is this I don't even...
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck is going on with Raw tonight. Darren Young returns to offhandedly insult himself to some screechy music, Edge has to face and beat the great Botchli twice (3 times) and Morrison is actually the highlight of the night?


In Soviet Russia...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rmx820 said:


> Stop.


He's right to some degree. The Viper character is pretty much built on being a psychotic asskicker.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> what was the point of young coming out just to get rkoed, that was so damn stupid.


Was it the RKO only you saw, or him coming out to spook Barrett? Really?

:no:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> once again the WWE champ Shamus is made to look like a chump. Why is he the champion again???


Yeah i agree. What's so good about being Champion again? lol


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Darren Young gets a return in the main event with his own music and video? Yep, he's sticking around.

And what the hell did Orton just do after pinning Barrett? Of all his over-exaggerated body motions since turning face, I think that may have been the worst one. That was on Batista levels of bad! :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> When I heard that random new theme I was hoping for Kaval.


I agree, but if this means Kavals' going on Smackdown, I'm all for it.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm an Orton fan but these RKO-fests are getting ridiculous.

Good Raw for the most part, but I'm pissed they haven't shown what's going on with Jericho.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

that ending sucked! way to bury 3 out of the 5 competitors!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Stop.


What? It's true. He's even more over than Cena is now.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I couldn't stop laughing after Darren Young was RKO'd. The way Randy motioned him like they we're friends was hilarious! Another good RAW. I really have no complaints. Please don't leave Jericho!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I agree, but if this means Kavals' going on Smackdown, I'm all for it.


THIS.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> *Orton-vs.-Rock= EPIC*
> IS THERE ANY DOUBT THAT ORTON IS THE NEW STONE COLD?!!
> 
> I've been arguing with people since '03 that Orton can be "The Guy" and here is proof that I'm right!
> ...


Hell Yeah, that would be an EPIC match!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Was it the RKO only you saw, or him coming out to spook Barrett? Really?
> 
> :no:


yeah he cost barret the match, and then looked like a complete fool. pretty awesome return bro.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hopefully Young will fade back into obscurity again


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Jericho and JoMo are looking like they are going to feud, at least briefly.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought Raw was pretty good tonight.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> What the fuck? They are making Orton look absurdly strong right now.


Because he's obviously not going to win the WWE title at NOC, so they have to keep him strong. Only guys that have a chance at winning are Barrett and Cena so they can feud with each other or Sheamus to retain and face Triple H for the title. That ending was very cool though. Crowd popped huge for the RKOs. The staredown is a preview of next WM's main event. Curious to see who the crowd cheers for next week, although I'm expecting interference in that one.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Ortons the undisputed world champ who needs a stupid toy belt when ur taking everyone out within seconds ..


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> He's right to some degree. The Viper character is pretty much built on being a psychotic asskicker.


I'll agree with them trying to make him look like a badass, but the comparing him to Stone Cold is stupid.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sheamus has looked mighty pathetic, and will continue to next week I am sure. Same with Barrett and Edge. I am very unhappy with Cena vs. Orton AGAIN especially if that is the direction they wanted to go come WM. Oh, and looks like I was right, SuperOrton is upon us. Now we will see how the forums will love that in the coming months.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Darren Young gets a return in the main event with his own music and video? Yep, he's sticking around.
> 
> And what the hell did Orton just do after pinning Barrett? Of all his over-exaggerated body motions since turning face, I think that may have been the worst one. That was on Batista levels of bad! :lmao


Lol, looked like he was having a fucking seizure.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

its official this RAW saw Orton over take Cena as the face of WWE


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

The most unintentionally hysterical episode of RAW, maybe ever. I'm happy to have been here tonight


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> What? It's true. He's even more over than Cena is now.


No he isn't. Orton gets more cheers. Cena gets a far bigger overall reaction.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol at Daniel Bryan acknowledging his generic rock music.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Kazanova said:


> its official this RAW saw Orton over take Cena as the face of WWE


when orton is the top guy for make a wish, and has all the top selling merchandise, give me a call.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to Orton/Cena next week. Battle of the two biggest faces in the company and we're getting it for free. You have Orton who appeals to teens/adults (and some women), and Cena who appeals to kids, women and dorky fathers.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

MUCH better than the joke 900th episode last week btw. Khali's fuck up was actually funny and I wonder what's in store for Jericho now... at least Young's appearance was a swerve no one imagined.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I gotta say this was a pretty good Raw I was laughing and marking through much of the night.

Highlights of the night: 

"And I love my mom." "I love her, too."

Khali's over-the-top-rope botch.

Bryan Danielson, as always.

Darren Young spot.

And the WCW Monday Nitro WWE Classic promo.

All in all it was a pretty good night. Hopefully next weeks Raw Roulette will be a good follow up. I also expect the sixth spot in the 6-pack Challenge to be filled instead of it being turned into a five man.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Kazanova said:


> its official this RAW saw Orton over take Cena as the face of WWE


Wrong, this will happen once Cena turns heel. Until then Cena is and will continue to be the top face in the WWE.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps Kaval for 6th man? Hmm? Hmm?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'm really looking forward to Orton/Cena next week. Battle of the two biggest faces in the company and we're getting it for free. You have Orton who appeals to teens/adults (and some women), and Cena who appeals to kids, women and dorky fathers.


So older men who are Cena fans are dorky fathers? I am guessing you failed in high school?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Great raw tonight, mostly for all the wrong reasons, MITB case botch, Miz mic botch, after Matthews asking Jericho what he will do TNA chants pop up until Morrison cuts the promo of his life, 6-pack transforming into 5 pack challenges, Khalis over the top rope botch, Darren Young with the funniest theme music ever, Zack Ryder loving Edges mum etc. Rarely laughed so much during a RAW.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm really looking forward to Orton/Cena next week. Battle of the two biggest faces in the company and we're getting it for free. You have Orton who appeals to adults (and some women), and Cena who appeals to kids, women and dorky fathers.


And the RAW Roulette could add some spice to it.

I'll definetly tune in next week.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'm really looking forward to Orton/Cena next week. Battle of the two biggest faces in the company and we're getting it for free. You have Orton who appeals to teens/adults (and some women), and Cena who appeals to kids, women and dorky fathers.


I don't know. I have a feeling we won't get a decisive winner because the other participants will interfere.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Pros: 
- Morrisons mega win
- DB/MIZ at NOC
- The matches up until main event
- Melina and Alicia Foxx

Cons:
- RKO-Fest
- Darren Young 
- the breaks!


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok, Alex Riley shows up alone to help Miz, so ENOUGH WITH THIS GENESIS CRAP!!!
How random was Darren Young's interference? 
Praise to Daniel Bryan for cutting a good promo and mentioning how crappy his entrance music is.
Folks, be aware. We're set for Orton vs. Cena Part XI


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Cena vs orton! thats two mega super duper super heros colliding, to much postive engergy! results in a negative, so double countout!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazanova said:


> its official this RAW saw Orton over take Cena as the face of WWE


This.

It's about time they finally realized it :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

smackdown1111 said:


> So older men who are Cena fans are dorky fathers? I am guessing you failed in high school?


*Graduated college. Nice try though.

Not really. Just happened to see some dorky looking people liking Cena in the crowd. Possibly because their sons/daughters like him too. Really, more adults like Orton than Cena. "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks". 

Yah.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> So older men who are Cena fans are dorky fathers? I am guessing you failed in high school?


No it's just that you just suck cenas dick so much you think that he's God or something.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Darren Young gets a return in the main event with his own music and video? Yep, he's sticking around.
> 
> And what the hell did Orton just do after pinning Barrett? Of all his over-exaggerated body motions since turning face, I think that may have been the worst one. That was on Batista levels of bad! :lmao


"His own music"? lol. That cacophony that they called a theme song just seemed like something they threw together for that one night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> I don't know. I have a feeling we won't get a decisive winner because the other participants will interfere.


I'm sure that will happen. I'm more interested in the pops before and during the match, and who has the offensive edge before interference.

Even though if it was a clean finish, it could go either way.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> once again the WWE champ Shamus is made to look like a chump. Why is he the champion again???


I guess he knows how to play the game.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kazanova said:


> Pros:
> - Morrisons mega win
> - DB/MIZ at NOC
> - The matches up until main event
> ...


Putting the Divas over Darren Young?

<----
:no:fpalm


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Perhaps Kaval for 6th man? Hmm? Hmm?


that would suck, cause that would pretty much guarantee that he would lose


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lic05 said:


> And the RAW Roulette could add some spice to it.
> 
> I'll definetly tune in next week.


roulette next week? They annouced it?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Headliner said:


> *Graduated college. Nice try though.
> 
> Not really. Just happened to see some dorky looking people liking Cena in the crowd. Possibly because their sons/daughters like him too. Really, more adults like Orton than Cena. "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks".
> 
> Yah.


Yuh, your point is? So that means they are dorky because they have a Cena shirt or whatever? So I am 21 years old and enjoy Cena. Sometimes I cannot stand his mic work or his superman comebacks, however, I generally enjoy his presence so what does this make me. I am not going to argue that Orton's fans are more adult because you are right, but your ignorant statement on older male fans of Cena being somehow "dorky" is lolworthy.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder if the WWE misunderstood when people referred to Darren Young as the Black Cena. lol

Maybe they think we meant that he seemed like he would be the next Cena, not that he just looks like a black version of Cena.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i have to agree ortons mannerisms have gone
too far. a few months ago when fans
were really connecting and his viper stuff was new.
it was good then at the time for the character i thought,
but its gotten ridiculous at this point.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> No it's just that you just suck cenas dick so much you think that he's God or something.


Yup, like you do with Orton, amirite.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> Yup, like you do with Orton, amirite.


OMG I can't believe that you just admitted that you suck cenas dick! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

smackdown1111 said:


> Yuh, your point is? So that means they are dorky because they have a Cena shirt or whatever? So I am 21 years old and enjoy Cena. Sometimes I cannot stand his mic work or his superman comebacks, however, I generally enjoy his presence so what does this make me. I am not going to argue that Orton's fans are more adult because you are right, but your ignorant statement on older male fans of Cena being somehow "dorky" is lolworthy.


lol at you taking the comment so seriously in the first place. Need a hug? If I said dorky fathers, then that's what the fuck I'm talking about. I'm not talking about a regular adult who happens to like Cena. 

You people are sensitive. Need to hand Amber some e-tissue to give out to people.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

What was up with young stars channeling childhood memories?

DB had shades of Mick Foley
JoMo was Semame St.'s Ernie to Jericho's Bert


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> "His own music"? lol. That cacophony that they called a theme song just seemed like something they threw together for that one night.


And yet it was better than Daniel Bryan's music. Hmm.

You can say what you want about the music, but it was very clear the night Young was kicked out of Nexus that WWE has plans for him. You don't get booked that strongly for nothing.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

decent raw


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> OMG I can't believe that you just admitted that you suck cenas dick! :lmao


really bad attempt to try and be cool, honestly


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Nxt and raw enough botochomania to last a year.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> And yet it was better than Daniel Bryan's music. Hmm.
> 
> You can say what you want about the music, but it was very clear the night Young was kicked out of Nexus that WWE has plans for him. You don't get booked that strongly for nothing.


When was Young ever booked strongly? He definitely showed improvement during NXT but as soon as he returned tonight, he received an RKO about a minute after he came out.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> really bad attempt to try and be cool, honestly


It reminded me of a comeback you would hear when you were 8.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it bad that of tonight's events, Young's return is what excited me most?

I guess it was just bothering me knowing the likes of Otunga (and to a lesser degree Slater) were getting TV time and he wasn't. Definitely curious to see where this story is going?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> When was Young ever booked strongly? He definitely showed improvement during NXT but as soon as he returned tonight, he received an RKO about a minute after he came out.


During his time with Nexus, and especially in that match with Cena? That'd be a start.

And "showed improvement" during NXT is an understatement. He improved more than anyone else on the show, and had the most storyline development, too. He was on the brink of something special with CM Punk/SES before they cut that off.

WWE doesn't turn a deaf ear to that stuff. Which is why they booked him strongly on his last night with Nexus, and why he returned tonight.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Kaval vs. Barrett vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Edge vs. Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kazanova said:


> Kaval vs. Barrett vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Edge vs. Cena


I can't see that happening. Then, you're guaranteed to waste at least 1 NXT title shot depending on who loses, and potentially both, if Sheamus, Cena or Orton win (I don't even think it's worth mentioning Edge).

Besides, kayfabe wise, Kaval is already the underdog, why would he want to take a match where his odds of winning are so slim? I doubt even Barrett would've wanted to be in this match, had he known before he cashed in his shot that it was going to be a multi-man. It's not good odds.

Though, if WWE wanted the NXT season 2 winner to lose their title match, I can understand why it was Kaval that won, but your scenario sounds very far fetched.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I must admit I really liked this RAW tonight. Yeah, there were lots of botches, but show was funny in general with no overstupidity and some good moments like Bryan/Miz and Morrison/Y2J. Even the ending was unexpected with Super Black coming back... 7.5/10 for me


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Edge mocking Khali >> All of RAW


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Headliner said:


> lol at you taking the comment so seriously in the first place. Need a hug? If I said dorky fathers, then that's what the fuck I'm talking about. I'm not talking about a regular adult who happens to like Cena.
> 
> You people are sensitive. Need to hand Amber some e-tissue to give out to people.


Seriously? Nah. Just pointing out yet another fine ignorant statement when it comes to Cena's fans. =)


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> OMG I can't believe that you just admitted that you suck cenas dick! :lmao


What is this...msn?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

smackdown1111 said:


> Seriously? Nah. Just pointing out yet another fine ignorant statement when it comes to Cena's fans. =)


Ignorant? If I wanted to be ignorant, I could of said that all Cena fans are complete morons and that any adult that like him is a fa*gg*ot that's insecure about their own masculinity. 

Once again, get some tissue.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Where are the tag team champions?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

SJFC said:


> What is this...msn?


Nah, it's just the IWC


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Wanna up your post count? Ask where the Tag Team Champions are. I think at least 100 people may have done it tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kazanova said:


> Kaval vs. Barrett vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Edge vs. Cena


If Kaval was gonna be in the 6 pack, you'd think he'd at least make an appearance on Raw tonight.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

i wonder this... IF Jericho gets back in the match some how, which is very possible, if he wins, then Miz cashes in... dose Jericho go or stay ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's pretty obvious that WWE doesn't give a crap about the tag team titles. They ALWAYS get that "thrown together at the last minute" match. Everybody knows that every title is being defended, so WWE doesn't have to build it up because there aren't any actual stars in the match.



> i wonder this... IF Jericho gets back in the match some how, which is very possible, if he wins, then Miz cashes in... dose Jericho go or stay ?


He'd stay. His goal was to win the title, he didn't say he'd leave if he won the title and lost it 2 minutes later.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Reaction to all the botches that happened tonight.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ignorant? If I wanted to be ignorant, I could of said that all Cena fans are complete morons and that any adult that like him is a fa*gg*ot that's insecure about their own masculinity.
> 
> Once again, get some tissue.


So assuming that just because an older male is a Cena fan (or in your words looks dorky), even though you have never met them, what exactly kind of statement is that? Just wondering if it is not ignorance. I really don't care what people think about me being a Cena fan, I have been here since 2004 and know I am one of the lone wolves when it comes to cheering for him and trying to defend him in a way that isn't some 12 year old kid who thinks he is awesome just because he beat two members of Nexus at Summerslam or has won the WWE Title a lot. I am just trying to figure out what makes an older male who happens to be a Cena fan dorky (judge a book by its cover?). Anyway, thanks for the tissue offer, but Imma have to pass. If I were to care about some little internet statement to the point of needing tissue, I suppose I wouldn't be here in the first place, eh?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If Kaval was gonna be in the 6 pack, you'd think he'd at least make an appearance on Raw tonight.












He was to busy with Layla to care about what was going on.


----------



## KingGame (Mar 28, 2007)

The E doesn't care that the TV audience can see the script?! 

and I'm upset that the GM is now texting Cole


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> He was to busy with Layla to care about what was going on.


I would be too!!!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Im getting really tired of the whole nexus faction. No matter how hard wwe tries in getting them over i just cant take them seriously . Seeeing them take up so much time every week on raw is getting really boring and i think its time they end it once and for all and send otunga, tarver, young, slater back to fcw...


----------



## KingGame (Mar 28, 2007)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Im getting really tired of the whole nexus faction. No matter how hard wwe tries in getting them over i just cant take them seriously . Seeeing them take up so much time every week on raw is getting really boring and i think its time they end it once and for all and send otunga, tarver, young, slater back to fcw...



agrees..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

smackdown1111 said:


> So assuming that just because an older male is a Cena fan (or in your words looks dorky), even though you have never met them, what exactly kind of statement is that? Just wondering if it is not ignorance. I really don't care what people think about me being a Cena fan, I have been here since 2004 and know I am one of the lone wolves when it comes to cheering for him and trying to defend him in a way that isn't some 12 year old kid who thinks he is awesome just because he beat two members of Nexus at Summerslam or has won the WWE Title a lot. I am just trying to figure out what makes an older male who happens to be a Cena fan dorky (judge a book by its cover?). Anyway, thanks for the tissue offer, but Imma have to pass. If I were to care about some little internet statement to the point of needing tissue, I suppose I wouldn't be here in the first place, eh?


Are you dorky? Do you look dorky? DO YOU WEAR BIG GLASSES, DO YOU GO TO SLEEP LONELY AT NIGHT? DO YOU WEAR WRESTLING SHIRTS IN PUBLIC? OR DO YOU LOOK LIKE URKEL IN PUBLIC? DO YOU HAVE A COLLECTION OF COMIC BOOKS IN THE BASEMENT AND KNOW EACH ONE BY A ISSUE NUMBER? ARE YOU FAT? ARE YOU DEPRESSED? DO YOU STILL TRY TO GET BACK WITH THAT GIRLFRIEND WHO LEFT YOU FOR THE AWESOME GUY? ARE YOU A LAME FATHER WITH NO JOB WHO SITS ON HIS ASS DRINKING BEER WHILE HIS KID IS UPSTAIRS MISSING QUALITY TIME WITH HIS DADDY? DO YOU CRY AT NIGHT FOR NO REASON? DO YOU LOOK UP TO CENA AS INSPIRATION BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO MUCH OF A WORTHLESS PERSON TO MAN THE FUCK UP? 

You're not? THEN I WASN'T TALKIN ABOUT YOU. SHIT. 

I've explained myself already and you're taking things out of context because you're a Cena fan. Trying to take a microscope to something that can be seen with the human eye.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> He was to busy with Layla to care about what was going on.


Hmm, this makes me think of them actually dating....


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

*My favorite moments from tonight's Raw:*
Alicia Fox - Undefined Champ lol
The Miz telling Daniel Bryan he didn't like him because he took his place on Smackdown.
Daniel Bryan talking about his generic rock theme.
Edge mocking The Great Khali.
Cole pointing out that Khali stepped over the top rope.
Randy Orton selling a punch that missed by a foot.
Cena, Edge and Sheamus commentary.
Darren Young Return for no reason and his funny entrance music.


Am I missing anything else that was hilarious tonight?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Im getting really tired of the whole nexus faction. No matter how hard wwe tries in getting them over i just cant take them seriously . Seeeing them take up so much time every week on raw is getting really boring and i think its time they end it once and for all and send otunga, tarver, young, slater back to fcw...


I agree. I think the only one in Nexus that's worth a damn is Wade Barrett.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This was a great Raw. 

Great strong matches in Jericho/Morrison & Cena/Gabriel. 
Edge/Ryder segment was gold. Ted/Maryse was interesting. The Morrison and Y2J segment foreshadows something. Even the Khali segment wasn't too bad. Overall a pretty hilarious night and WWE don't do comedy too well. 

Danielson/Miz had the nights lasting impression no doubt.

Cena vs. Orton probably won't even happen next week but i still look forward to it.

One of the better shows this year.


----------



## KingGame (Mar 28, 2007)

i forgot I DVR'd this and y'all already seen this LMAO


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I agree. I think the only one in Nexus that's worth a damn is Wade Barrett.


I think barrett is decent but defeintely needs improvement and is getting overpushed like crazy right now . I do see potential in gabriel and sheffield and wouldnt mind if they stuck around but everbody else sucks balls and either should go back to fcw or be released whereim sure tna would pick them up being that theyre wwe castoffs.


----------



## KingGame (Mar 28, 2007)

HanktheKaiser said:


> *My favorite moments from tonight's Raw:*
> Alicia Fox - Undefined Champ lol
> The Miz telling Daniel Bryan he didn't like him because he took his place on Smackdown.
> Daniel Bryan talking about his generic rock theme.
> ...



you hit the nail on the head LMAO


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

And we got to peek inside Miz's MITB case. 

I didn't think it could open and was actually a case.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They need to push Zack Ryder.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Seriously though, Morrison was absolutely hilarious in that segment. He's "got it" when WWE actually gives him a bit of freedom.


Exactly! Morrison is creative. All those opening lines on the Dirt Sheet were his idea and he came up with "MizFits and MoFos" music video. Just give him the Orton push: Short and simple promos and leave it all in the ring. If they do that I promise you that he will bring them tons of money as a World Champion.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Hmm, this makes me think of them actually dating....


Wouldn't surprise me, Kaval eye-fucks her every second he can, and seriously who can blame him?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I loved Coles reaction to Khali stepping over the top rope that was priceless.

Thought Raw was pretty good despite the small hiccups that everyone is nitpicking about. You who complain obviously didnt watch much wrestling in the 80s and 90s, barely anything made sense that came out of those coked up roided out monsters mouths.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Caught the last hour of Raw, the first time I've watched the show since the first couple of weeks after Nexus debuted, and I gotta say, I was pleasantly surprised.

I tried not to be hyper-critical. My only complaints were I thought Miz stumbled through some moments in his promo and that they should've left well enough alone w/Edge's countout victory over Khali. The over-the-top rope challenge was a waste of time.

It was great to see Daniel Bryan again and I'm glad he's getting a title shot (which I'm thinking he'll probably win, giving the Miz freedom to challenge one of the world champions).

I also thought the Main Event was pretty good. Nothing spectacular but it wasn't too long and the action was decent. The aftermath was good too. Darren Young appearing out of nowhere was a nice twist.

We'll see if I'm still this positive in the weeks to come but for now, I'm watching.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> Exactly! Morrison is creative. All those opening lines on the Dirt Sheet were his idea and he came up with "MizFits and MoFos" music video. Just give him the Orton push: Short and simple promos and leave it all in the ring. If they do that I promise you that he will bring them tons of money as a World Champion.


I don't know much about Morrison other than what I've seen in the ring but he was golden in that segment. I'm hoping he gets a chance to do more of that on Raw.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that was a chaotic show. How many promo botches were there in the show? "Undefined championship"??  Daniel Bryan replaced Miz in SMACKDOWN?? :faint: And, an empty MITB briefcase to boot !

And, what was with the clusterfuck that was the Edge vs Khali match. Even Cole was confused the hell out of it. Darren Young makes a comeback with a music, only to be punked cheaply by Super Orton. Ugh. On top of that, no Sheamus match !! (BTW, Sheamus was awesome the little time he was in. "Me Irish granny" )

The RAW started out really good but started meandering in the middle. The best parts of the show were the backstage segments. Each of them were good, Morrison/Jericho, Edge/Zack... even the Ted Dibiase/Maryse segment. The matches were just there. Seriously, Justin Gabriel and Daniel Bryan need to be sent to acting classes asap. While their wrestling is awesome, the lame expressions distract the viewers from the potential. 

The road to NoC doesn't look good. Cena was probably one of the better aspects of the otherwise lackluster show.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Good episode, but very sloppy as well.

And people say Morrison isn't over? lol

I hope he and Jericho feud.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

I liked Raw this week. The main event and the aftermath was well done. Orton is on fire at the moment and the crowd is just too much into him, which works brilliantly from WWE point of view. 

I don't understand the point of Orton - Cena next week to be honest, the face versus face interaction should be saved for WrestleMania. Even if the rest of the wrestlers interfere why have them go against each other even for a few min, it doesn't make much sense.

Hopefully the main event gets changed to a tag team match or something.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Just watching Miz/Bryan promo on Raw. Wow, no crowd reaction for Bryan whatsoever.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Great, another RAW ending with Orton as Superman..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome Darren Young returns to get revenge on Barrett!! anddddddddd Orton ruins it  

Then takes out 4 guys. Nice...

Cole making fun of Khali and Morrison's segment with Jericho were both hilarious though.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I enjoyed this Raw.

It had good Jericho/Morrison, Gabriel/Cena and Orton/Barrett matches and the Miz/Bryan promo was great too.

I did lol at the random Darren Young appearance though


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Black Cena No sells Future endeavors!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm watching it now and just cringed my way through Alicia Fox's little promo on Melina "Is anybody is gunna be the _undefined_ woman's champion it's me."

I loved the Jericho's post match reaction after losing to John Morrison. He really seemed gutted to have lost the match, he sold that really well. 

The opening Nexus segment was entertaining as usual and the woman's title match wasn't horrible. Not a bad show so far.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll admit i marked when Darren Young showed up , i'm just glad he doesn't get released. My gut feeling is he'll get involved in wwe title match at NoC, i know it sounds random but Sheamus got his first title match opportunity out of nowhere too so i won't be surprised if Young is somewhat given similar push.


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

Above average Raw than what we've been seen in the last while, even in spite of all the botches.

Good Morrison/Jericho match and funny segemnt towards the end, good Byran/Miz promo and the Gabirel/Cena match was very enjoyable too.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> I'll admit i marked when Darren Young showed up , i'm just glad he doesn't get released. My gut feeling is he'll get involved in wwe title match at NoC, i know it sounds random but Sheamus got his first title match opportunity out of nowhere too so i won't be surprised if Young is somewhat given similar push.


Ha ha, ok buddy. Whatever you say.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Orton taking out nearly everyone ruined it for me.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

What WWE taught me this week: having a movie available only in select cinemas is a good thing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I laughed at the TNA chants during Jericho segment with Josh Matthews.
The Khali botch was as bad as Alex Riley's.


But it was a decent RAW. Jericho's out for now, but I can see him being added back next week.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Raw was good. 

Jericho/Morrison & Cena/Gabriel were highlights of the night. 

Darren Youngs music scared the shit out of me when it played, I was drifting off to sleep and all I hear is some weird thing.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good RAW last night for me, had everything that I want from a wrestling show. They reacted to the events in the main event last week and made four matches out of it, which was great storyline progression, they had good matches in Jericho/Morrison and Cena/Gabriel, a very good promo with The Miz and Daniel Bryan, they had funny comedy segments in Edge/Ryder, DiBiase/Maryse and Morrison/Jericho and they had a little bit of unpredictability with us wondering what The Miz had when they first showed it, who sent the note to DiBiase/Maryse and Darren Young's appearance out of nowhere.

Oh and they also had some hillarious botches, so all in all, a good nights work from WWE. Would like some buildup for a Tag Title match, it has to be a Tag Team Turmoil at this point. Really interested to see the Jericho angle goes, obviously he's going to reach breaking point soon and quit so he can do his tour but I like how they're doing it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TNA chants aka 2 lost guys...


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

The Great Khali must be fired soon, it's unbelievable how bad he is.

Glad to see the return of Tropical Cena, just for the lols.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Great show.I know the Orton-Cena match will end w/ all the other NOC guys running in for the cheap no finish but I just hope to God that Cincy cheers Orton more than Cena.I think they will.Where Cena always gets a mixed bag of cheers/boos Orton always gets 100% cheers nowadays.Plus I think Vince will be watching the match majorly to see if they can go at Mania.And I find it funny all you Miz fans never mention his "got me replaced at Smackdown" or how BORING Bryan was on the mic.

God,Cole is right,Bryan needs a charisma bypass and fast.Elevator music is more exciting than he is.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW.

The opening was very entertaing exept from the horrible mic-work from Otanga. 
John Morrison vs Chris Jericho was very good and even long for a RAW match. The StarshipPain (I hate that name) connected perfectly. The backstage part between the two was very entertaining. 
I hated the womens match, my god, why does Alicia still has a job?? The Edge/Ryder promo was good, I like Ryder he needs to win more. Gabriel looked very good against Cena, he is the number2 guy in Nexus. 
The Miz promo was a little to long, the crowd was dead for this. I hope Daniel Bryan (yes I call him that) wins the US title, because the Miz issn't doing anything with it. 
FIRE KHALI!!! that's the only thing I wanna say about him. I loved Cole on commentary at that point. Edge was funny the whole time and I loved his angry look to the laptop. Barrett vs Orton was nice. Barrett lost, but it was because of Young, so he still looks strong. Orton killing everyone was good, but why no face of with Cena??
By the way... Maryse looked HOT!!
By the way 2: Stop with the freaking GM mailing thing and get that piece op paper out of the laptop!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKOMARK said:


> And I find it funny all you Miz fans never mention his "got me replaced at Smackdown" *or how BORING Bryan was on the mic.
> 
> God,Cole is right,Bryan needs a charisma bypass and fast.Elevator music is more exciting than he is*.




:argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton really isn't suppose to display much charisma. He's suppose to look quiet and crazy. The only time he's suppose to get hyped is when he's kicking someone's ass. I think he plays his character to the tee.

Now, if he was in a John Cena role, who's suppose to be charismatic all the time, then I could see.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to lol when people say Otunga has no charisma and is terrible on the mic. 

People just looks for flaws when there aren't any.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Nah, he actually does suck.



Headliner said:


> Orton really isn't suppose to display much charisma. He's suppose to look quiet and crazy. The only time he's suppose to get hyped is when he's kicking someone's ass. I think he plays his character to the tee.
> 
> Now, if he was in a John Cena role, who's suppose to be charismatic all the time, then I could see.


They came up with that character because he failed at being normal. He was a cocky heel like Cena used to be, where it WAS in his character to be charismatic and he couldnt hack it. Whereas Cena exploded, Orton bombed (pun intended). The only thing that's ever worked for him is to be an unfeeling, mental patient type character because his lack of charisma won't allow him to play anything else. A guy like Cena on the other hand will be successful in any role you put him in.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Well Raw was alright, minus the botches galore they had main thing i picked up on though was the lack of kaval being reported. So much for him being booked to apear with laycool and be a raw superstar.
Bryan and gabriel were great. Jericho is interesting and it seems he will probably be the cause of the GM being revealed. Young still sucks.
Everything else is just botches so meh. Dissapointed in the lack of evan bourne and undertaker too. Bourne should be used better like he was a couple months ago and taker got owned by nexus last week and takes it like a bitch with no retort this week? ye right.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought Otunga did pretty well last night actually.

And one thing has been bothering me about Orton for a few weeks now and I couldn't put my finger on it but I realised it last night: the guy has a completely shaved head and no eyebrows! It's quite freaky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> They came up with that character because he failed at being normal. He was a cocky heel like Cena used to be, where it WAS in his character to be charismatic and he couldnt hack it. Whereas Cena exploded, Orton bombed (pun intended). The only thing that's ever worked for him is to be an unfeeling, mental patient type character because his lack of charisma won't allow him to play anything else. A guy like Cena on the other hand will be successful in any role you put him in.


Orton did succeed at the cocky heel character. They ruined him by turning him face. Granted, the guy was only 24 at the time and still had a lot to learn to grow as a wrestler. When they turned him back heel, he started to roll again. The main difference between Cena and Orton was that Cena was pushed to the moon. Orton was very inconsistently booked. (In reference to your Cena exploded, Orton bombed comment)

The only reason Orton's working as a face now because he can still be heelish and not suck up to the crowd. He's natural at doing heelish things. Not sucking up like Cena. 

Not every wrestler have to display some form of charisma to be successful. It really depends on the dimensions of the character and it's requirements.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> I have to lol when people say Otunga has no charisma and is terrible on the mic.
> 
> People just looks for flaws when there aren't any.


He's not bad on the mic to me at all, it's just how he sounds to me. He sounds choppy IMO.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> ryder with a wwe jacket on, poor guys got no merch


It's a Woo Woo Entertainment jacket actually


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Orton did succeed at the cocky heel character. They ruined him by turning him face. Granted, the guy was only 24 at the time and still had a lot to learn to grow as a wrestler. When they turned him back heel, he started to roll again. The main difference between Cena and Orton was that Cena was pushed to the moon. Orton was very inconsistently booked. (In reference to your Cena exploded, Orton bombed comment)
> 
> The only reason Orton's working as a face now because he can still be heelish and not suck up to the crowd. He's natural at doing heelish things. Not sucking up like Cena.
> 
> Not every wrestler have to display some form of charisma to be successful. It really depends on the dimensions of the character and it's requirements.


orton never succeeded as a cocky heel as far as i know. he's has always been emotionless even back when he was in evolution. they gave him his little face run and he proved he didnt have what it takes to play anything different. and the difference between cena and orton besides the huge charisma difference, is cena has proven he can play different types of guys, orton is basically pigeonholed into this for the rest of his career because he is incapable of being different.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> orton never succeeded as a cocky heel as far as i know. he's has always been emotionless even back when he was in evolution. they gave him his little face run and he proved he didnt have what it takes to play anything different. and the difference between cena and orton besides the huge charisma difference, is cena has proven he can play different types of guys, orton is basically pigeonholed into this for the rest of his career because he is incapable of being different.


I guess you didn't see the pop the guy got when he won the world title. 

You don't have to argue with fans, have a trademark laugh, or be flamboyant to get over. Orton was a smooth cocky heel. It worked especially with the legend killer gimmick. He got over on the RKO, killing legends, and believe it or not, the legend killer pose. Granted he did have help from Flair & Triple H.

Right now he is different. He's a totally different character from the legend killer. The legend killer bragged about how good looking he was, all destiny and shit. Right now he's just a cold guy that likes to beat up people.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> ^Nah, he actually does suck.


Insightful as ever. I'd make a Riley joke but his career is bad enough as it is.



TN Punk said:


> He's not bad on the mic to me at all, it's just how he sounds to me. He sounds choppy IMO.


I can see why people don't like the way he speaks, but for anyone to deny that he has charisma is just a poor attempt at hate. 

His wrestling skills are obviously a different story though.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Reminds me why I don't read this threads whilst watching the events, moan, moan, moan...

It was funny watching people cream over the little botches, we got about 10 posts of the same nature on the same little mistakes.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone else lol when Ted Dibiase showed up on the screen and NO ONE MADE A SOUND? awesome. :lmao
i also really enjoyed after Maryse got done with her french, that weird guy who was just shouting the entire promo went "WHAT?"

he made that stupid shit.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Orton never got over as a cocky heel? did you even watch the rated-rko segments?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

sp00kyfr0g said:


> Orton never got over as a cocky heel? did you even watch the rated-rko segments?


And don't forget the build up to his match with Foley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Insightful as ever. I'd make a Riley joke but his career is bad enough as it is.


And what does Riley have to do with Otunga? Nothing, I don't see why he needs to be brought up. I'm fully aware that Riley has no future in the company and will be in TNA in a couple years competing with Kennedy for the title of "most wasted career in WWE history". It's a shame but I've already put it behind me, that's just what happens sometimes.

However, as a Darren Young mark, you've REALLY got no place to be talking about bad careers. 

I don't need to be insightful when it comes to talking about Otunga, he's CLEARLY extremely awkward. That's why he has maybe 5 fans on the entire forum. Nobody's saying he can't become more comfortable but he's BAD. It's the truth.



> Orton did succeed at the cocky heel character. They ruined him by turning him face. Granted, the guy was only 24 at the time and still had a lot to learn to grow as a wrestler. When they turned him back heel, he started to roll again. The main difference between Cena and Orton was that Cena was pushed to the moon. Orton was very inconsistently booked. (In reference to your Cena exploded, Orton bombed comment)


Cena was pushed to the moon because he could HANDLE it. Orton wasn't successful as a cocky heel, he got the same reactions Drew Mcintyre does. McMahon has had his nose up Orton's crack since day 1. If there was a way to push him back then, it would've been done. 



> Not every wrestler have to display some form of charisma to be successful. It really depends on the dimensions of the character and it's requirements.


Or in Orton's case, it depends on being handpicked by Vince as his star of the future because of his look and name...whether he had to be pushed normally or shoved down people's throats for 5 years.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> And what does Riley have to do with Otunga? Nothing, I don't see why he needs to be brought up. I'm fully aware that Riley has no future in the company and will be in TNA in a couple years competing with Kennedy for the title of "most wasted career in WWE history". It's a shame but I've already put it behind me, that's just what happens sometimes.
> 
> However, as a Darren Young mark, you've REALLY got no place to be talking about bad careers.
> 
> I don't need to be insightful when it comes to talking about Otunga, he's CLEARLY extremely awkward. That's why he has maybe 5 fans on the entire forum. Nobody's saying he can't become more comfortable but he's BAD. It's the truth.


Meh, they were both guys on NXT that were billed at having "it", with their entertaining and mic abilities clearly better than their wrestling. I just find it an obvious comparison. Either that or I just can't get over his last NXT appearance. Riley will be fine after jobbing to Bryan a couple of times. 

How so? It looks like they have plans for DY to me. They put plenty of time and effort into him during NXT, having a very impressive win streak in the process ending up at something like 8-2. Can't remember the exact figures. He also looked extremely good against Cena in his last match, and now it looks like he's back to take on Nexus. Not really as important but they gave him his own theme/tron. Don't see how he's destined for a bad career. 

I'm not saying Otunga's anything special but he's far from being horrible. True that he has no fans but everyone seems to love Tarver on here and I struggle to work out why...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Meh, they were both guys on NXT that were billed at having "it", with their entertaining and mic abilities clearly better than their wrestling. I just find it an obvious comparison. Either that or I just can't get over his last NXT appearance. Riley will be fine after jobbing to Bryan a couple of times.


Alex Riley is actually, good, though. He's got his delivery on the mic down to a T. Otunga was just billed as having "it" because he has a look and is married to Jennifer Hudson. Whenever the guy speaks, he has no grasp on showing emotions or any range. It's like he's a robot. Not to mention, Riley's wrestling ability wasn't questioned much either. Aside from a single comment from Hennig, which was done in more of a joking manner, I don't think I've heard a bad word about it. I've seen some of his work in FCW and he appears to have a pretty solid base. He dealt with a cut on the back of his head all season, so that hampered him. Meanwhile, Otunga was humiliated by CM Punk and Regal every week because he was fumbling around the ring like a goof.



> How so? It looks like they have plans for DY to me. They put plenty of time and effort into him during NXT, having a very impressive win streak in the process ending up at something like 8-2. Can't remember the exact figures. He also looked extremely good against Cena in his last match, and now it looks like he's back to take on Nexus. Not really as important but they gave him his own theme/tron. Don't see how he's destined for a bad career.


Wins and losses on NXT don't mean anything, though. Look at Bryan going like 0 and 10, but now he's gonna be the first guy in the group to win a singles title, and Kaval won with a losing record. Young was portrayed to be the weakest of the group, he was kicked out, demolished by Nexus, then when he appeared on Raw, he got RKO'd as soon as he walked into the ring. Honestly, I'm quite cynical, so I don't see a real future (meaning world titles) for any of these guys except the NXT winners, but if there's gonna be a breakout guy on NXT season 1 besides Barrett, it's not gonna be Young. Bryan and Gabriel are the only ones who have a realistic shot at it.



> I'm not saying Otunga's anything special but he's far from being horrible. True that he has no fans but everyone seems to love Tarver on here and I struggle to work out why...


I don't think Tarver is the god everyone seems to make him out to be. He's good, just good. I don't see how Otunga isn't bad, though. Like I said, no emotion, no range. Just a monotone guy talking like a robot.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Orton did succeed at the cocky heel character. They ruined him by turning him face. Granted, the guy was only 24 at the time and still had a lot to learn to grow as a wrestler. When they turned him back heel, he started to roll again. The main difference between Cena and Orton was that Cena was pushed to the moon. Orton was very inconsistently booked. (In reference to your Cena exploded, Orton bombed comment)
> 
> The only reason Orton's working as a face now because he can still be heelish and not suck up to the crowd. He's natural at doing heelish things. Not sucking up like Cena.
> 
> Not every wrestler have to display some form of charisma to be successful. It really depends on the dimensions of the character and it's requirements.


*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> And what does Riley have to do with Otunga? Nothing, I don't see why he needs to be brought up. I'm fully aware that Riley has no future in the company and will be in TNA in a couple years competing with Kennedy for the title of "most wasted career in WWE history". It's a shame but I've already put it behind me, that's just what happens sometimes.
> 
> However, as a Darren Young mark, you've REALLY got no place to be talking about bad careers.
> 
> ...


Uh, I think you meant to put Cena instead of Orton. The only reason you hate Orton is because he got Mr.Kennedy fired. :lmao Get over it dude.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Insightful as ever. I'd make a Riley joke but his career is bad enough as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why people don't like the way he speaks, but for anyone to deny that he has charisma is just a poor attempt at hate.


Yeah, I agree, he has a lot of charisma. Not everyone can be John Cena. lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Uh, I think you meant to put Cena instead of Orton.


Uh, no, I didn't. Cena got to the top because he just plain worked. People ate his character up. Orton got to the top because Vince gave him 50 more chances than everyone else in his spot would've gotten.



> The only reason you hate Orton is because he got Mr.Kennedy fired. :lmao Get over it dude.


That could not be any further from the truth. Contrary to what you Orton marks believe, there are people who think Orton is BORING. Judging off those reports, Cena played a part in getting him fired too, yet I still have a ton of respect for Cena and enjoy his performances, so how do you explain that? Orton sucks. If Kennedy was the WWE Champion right now he'd suck and if Kennedy had never been born he'd suck.

Yeah, I'm disappointed Kennedy was released because he had a lot of main event potential, but at the end of the day, the call still belongs to Vince McMahon, not Randy Orton. Kennedy wouldn't have even been fired if he had been able to stay healthy. They just couldn't get him up to main event level because he kept getting hurt, that's the primary reason he got let go, the other stuff was just the last straw.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

On the basis of Kennedy/Anderson, Vince should just watch his segments in TNA, he'll then know just how much he fucked up on that one. Fair enough he seemed a little injury prone, but the work schedule wasn't exactly light.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Vince didn't fuck up on Kennedy/Anderson, he fucked up on himself. Its nothing about injury prone, but what he said and did.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So he upset Orton, boo fucking hoo. Wah wah, go cry somewhere else, Orton.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Its not that either. He injured Cena in 2007, he had many veterans complaining about his style being dangerous, and causing potential injuries. He also openly admitted in an interview he doesn't understand why the WWE schedules drug testing, or something similar to it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I still think they should of kept him, Orton is an ass backstage and they keep him. He may have matured now but over the years he has done numerous things.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

who cares anyway, WWE doesn't need Kennedy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Arsenal FTW™;8818309 said:


> I still think they should of kept him, Orton is an ass backstage and they keep him. He may have matured now but over the years he has done numerous things.


Orton an ass backstage yea like back in 04 he was but now he is the Locker room leader now.

How would you feel if someone dropped you on your head, you could've been paraylzed for the rest of your life, Orton had the right to complain, oh he wasn't the only one that complained Cena did too.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> who cares anyway, WWE doesn't need Kennedy.


it's not just that, *Vince doesn't care.* if people honestly think Vince watches TNA and goes "darn, i wish i had kennedy," they're nuts. he doesn't give a shit. Kennedy is part of an irrelevant product, McMahon probably forgot about him awhile ago.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> On the basis of Kennedy/Anderson, Vince should just watch his segments in TNA, he'll then know just how much he fucked up on that one. Fair enough he seemed a little injury prone, but the work schedule wasn't exactly light.


Except Kenedy wasn't over any more and was sloppy


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> However, as a Darren Young mark, you've REALLY got no place to be talking about bad careers.


Umm, you mean Darren Young, who has had a great career in WWE so far? Your logic is weird.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Uh, I think you meant to put Cena instead of Orton. The only reason you hate Orton is because he got Mr.Kennedy fired. :lmao Get over it dude.


are you kidding? cena got himself over, which is something orton could NEVER do. every fan cares about john cena, he is basically the main character. even when he is not involved with the title he is still the person everyone wants to see. whether they want to see him lose or win, he gets more reaction than everyone.

orton got rammed down everyones throat until people finally accepted him.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> are you kidding? cena got himself over, which is something orton could NEVER do. every fan cares about john cena, he is basically the main character. even when he is not involved with the title he is still the person everyone wants to see. whether they want to see him lose or win, he gets more reaction than everyone.
> 
> orton got rammed down everyones throat until people finally accepted him.


LOL. Do you just copy and paste Pyro's posts as your own and add in your bad grammar as a personal touch? I'm not entirely sure how both of you don't get tired of posting the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8818776 said:


> Umm, you mean Darren Young, who has had a great career in WWE so far? Your logic is weird.


Great career thus far? 

Won any titles (not just world titles, any titles)? No. Beat any major stars? No. Beat any average sized stars? No. Got a major amount of overness? No.

So what exactly has been great about his career so far? Yeah, he main evented SummerSlam as a mere result of being in Nexus, and tapped out in 42 seconds. THAT'S your idea of a great rookie year? "The Under One Minute Man" Darren Young? He's treated like the bottom of the barrel of NXT. Barrett's had a great career in WWE so far, and as cynical as I am about the future of the losers, Justin Gabriel has had a great career so far, being at the forefront of Nexus and getting 2 pins on the face of the company. Those are great early careers. Hell, even Bryan's career has been pretty good so far and he's even spent most of it losing, but Young? If Darren Young got released tomorrow, nobody other than you and 2 other people would consider it a shock. If I'm being GENEROUS, I'd call it an average career thus far, and that's calling it kindly. I thought the word great implied a sense of achievement. The only thing Darren Young has achieved is being compared to Cena and not even because of his talent but because of accident of birth. 

I suppose you think he, of all people on the NXT cast is a future world champion?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

bad grammar? idk what was wrong besides the fact that i don't use capitalization. 

and besides, i wouldn't have to post the "same thing over and over again" all the time, if orton marks didn't post the same anti cena crap every second. every other post is about how orton is the new face of wwe, when it should be clear, he isn't cut out for it.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> bad grammar? idk what was wrong besides the fact that i don't use capitalization.
> 
> and besides, i wouldn't have to post the "same thing over and over again" all the time, if orton marks didn't post the same anti cena crap every second. every other post is about how orton is the new face of wwe, when it should be clear, he isn't cut out for it.


Orton's highest selling merchandise item is 17th lol. Cena has 4 of the top 5. Even guys like Morrison and Swagger have items selling better than Orton right now. Anybody that thinks Orton is even a draw right now let alone the top face in the company is just an idiot.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> bad grammar? idk what was wrong besides the fact that i don't use capitalization.
> 
> and besides, *i wouldn't have to post the "same thing over and over again" all the time, if orton marks didn't post the same anti cena crap every second.* every other post is about how orton is the new face of wwe, when it should be clear, he isn't cut out for it.


I wouldn't have to post the "same thing over & over again all the time" if cena marks didn't post the same anti Orton crap every second. Every other post is about how cena is great at everything he does, which CLEARLY he isn't. 

See what I did there. :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Orton's highest selling merchandise item is 17th lol. Cena has 4 of the top 5. Even guys like Morrison and Swagger have items selling better than Orton right now. Anybody that thinks Orton is even a draw right now let alone the top face in the company is just an idiot.


You are an ignorant fuck. Merch sells doesn't mean shit. What matters the most is how the crowd responds to you, so yeah, your whole little thing right there was POINTLESS!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Randy Orton's current 'megapush', is odd. No one needs that kind of massive push, unless they are trying to cover weaknesses. To RKO 4 guys in the single night, 3 of whom are title contenders, its just fucked up. At least allow Cena to hit his finisher on one of them.

I don't dislike the guy, but, everyone on this forum would of raged beyond the call of duty if Cena was the one who cleaned the ring, or Sheamus, or Edge, or anyone not named Chris Jericho.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> You are an ignorant fuck. Merch sells doesn't mean shit. What matters the most is how the crowd responds to you, so yeah, your whole little thing right there was POINTLESS!


Again thats being a bad troll.

A company is about money. If you don't make money, why should you be at the top? The guy probably costs $2m a year, and you want to maximise profit. If he can't sell merchandise, then he shouldn't be main eventing.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> You are an ignorant fuck. Merch sells doesn't mean shit. What matters the most is how the crowd responds to you, so yeah, your whole little thing right there was POINTLESS!


LMAO if you really believe that. Crowd responses don't put money in Vince's pocket. Merchandise sales do.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Randy Orton's current 'megapush', is odd. No one needs that kind of massive push, unless they are trying to cover weaknesses. To RKO 4 guys in the single night, 3 of whom are title contenders, its just fucked up. At least allow Cena to hit his finisher on one of them.
> 
> I don't dislike the guy, but, everyone on this forum would of raged beyond the call of duty if Cena was the one who cleaned the ring, or Sheamus, or Edge, or anyone not named Chris Jericho.


They have to hide that he's not talented at anything. If it wasn't for the RKO there would be no way to push and market him.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

the most important thing to vince is making money, cena makes more money than anyone by a landslide, and he is the biggest draw far and away, and that is what the top face does.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Great career thus far?
> 
> Won any titles (not just world titles, any titles)? No. Beat any major stars? No. Beat any average sized stars? No. Got a major amount of overness? No.


Gotten major exposure on WWE television? Yes. Was the most improved rookie on NXT? Yes. Had the most storyline development of any rookie on NXT? Yes. Had a hot storyline going? VERY nearly. The ONLY reason Darren Young didn't break out as a single's star right away is because WWE went with The Nexus instead. And that still wasn't anything to complain about.


> If Darren Young got released tomorrow, nobody other than you and 2 other people would consider it a shock.


Oh, right. Which is why any thread with "Darren Young" in the title always becomes a hotbed for discussion, right? 


> If I'm being GENEROUS, I'd call it an average career thus far, and that's calling it kindly. I thought the word great implied a sense of achievement.


Right, but you're also the same guy that considers a World Championship the only accomplishment, and a World Title push the only kind of push. I wouldn't exactly trust your point of view on something like a wrestler's career.


> I suppose you think he, of all people on the NXT cast is a future world champion?


He already came close to breaking out once. He has the tools in every category. With the right storyline, what's keeping him from breaking out again?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8819630 said:


> Gotten major exposure on WWE television? Yes.


David Otunga has gotten "major exposure on television", but you'd say he's had an awful rookie year, now wouldn't you? Is that really a relevant thing? Raw is a major show, any exposure on Raw is major exposure. That doesn't mean everybody on Raw is a star.



> Was the most improved rookie on NXT? Yes.


I don't have the access to FCW, but supposing this is true, what has this got to do with how he's been booked already?



> Had the most storyline development of any rookie on NXT? Yes.


Actually, that was Bryan with his storyline against Miz and Cole.



> Had a hot storyline going? VERY nearly. The ONLY reason Darren Young didn't break out as a single's star right away is because WWE went with The Nexus instead. And that still wasn't anything to complain about.


Him being with the SES wouldn't have accomplished anything, they're irrelevant and they haven't made stars out of any of the 3 people that Punk has taken under his wing.



> Oh, right. Which is why any thread with "Darren Young" in the title always becomes a hotbed for discussion, right?






> Right, but you're also the same guy that considers a World Championship the only accomplishment, and a World Title push the only kind of push. I wouldn't exactly trust your point of view on something like a wrestler's career.


Ultimately, yes, a world title is the only thing that matters, but, because I know you ignored it, I'll say it again. There have been good starting careers for NXT season 1 members and it's not just Barrett. For as cynical as I am on their future, I've admitted that so far, Justin Gabriel and Daniel Bryan are having good rookie years. Hell, even Heath Slater is having a good start with all the wins they give him. I think he's beaten Sheamus, and Edge and Jericho 2 times each now (I hope I'm right about that, I know he beat Jericho twice at least). Pretty good. Darren Young, on the other hand is not. This is the same guy who got the shit beat out of him, wasn't seen for 2 or 3 weeks and then as soon as he returned, within a minute he got RKO'd. Some momentum. 



> He already came close to breaking out once. He has the tools in every category. With the right storyline, what's keeping him from breaking out again?


I don't know what tools you're referring to but surely it can't be anything to do with the entertainment side of wrestling. He's not a bad worker but I don't see why what his workrate alone has produced so far would get him a huge push.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Darren Young is green, yes, but I see a good amount of potential in him.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol @ Orton

Can anyone try to deny the WWE are still making up for his lack of any noticeable talent by pushing him like this.

No, WWE, I will not give him a hell yeah like you so wish we would. Fuck off, he's shite.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> Lol @ Orton
> 
> Can anyone try to deny the WWE are still making up for his lack of any noticeable talent by pushing him like this.
> 
> No, WWE, I will not give him a hell yeah like you so wish we would. Fuck off, he's shite.


Some people just don't have a clue....


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Orton's highest selling merchandise item is 17th lol. Cena has 4 of the top 5. Even guys like Morrison and Swagger have items selling better than Orton right now. Anybody that thinks Orton is even a draw right now let alone the top face in the company is just an idiot.


He's the top face hence his current booking but i agree that he never has and never will be a top draw. Dude just doesn't have "it".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Orton's highest selling merchandise item is 17th lol. Cena has 4 of the top 5. Even guys like Morrison and Swagger have items selling better than Orton right now. Anybody that thinks Orton is even a draw right now let alone the top face in the company is just an idiot.


17th? What? 

His t-shirt is second top selling.












and funny when you mention morrison and swagger, because they are not even under the 'top sellers' tab


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Optikk said:


> 17th? What?
> 
> His t-shirt is second top selling.
> 
> ...


what the hell. Fuck you dude i quoted in earlier post! This is why i shouldn't agree with smarks that talk shit out of their ass. 

Now i look like an idiot with the post above.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Doesn't mean you are wrong, Kool-Aid. You are partially correct. People will always draw the way Orton has been pushed, look at Triple H for that example.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Orton's highest selling merchandise item is 17th lol. Cena has 4 of the top 5. Even guys like Morrison and Swagger have items selling better than Orton right now. Anybody that thinks Orton is even a draw right now let alone the top face in the company is just an idiot.





vanderhevel said:


> are you kidding? cena got himself over, which is something orton could NEVER do. every fan cares about john cena, he is basically the main character. even when he is not involved with the title he is still the person everyone wants to see. whether they want to see him lose or win, he gets more reaction than everyone.
> 
> orton got rammed down everyones throat until people finally accepted him.





Optikk said:


> 17th? What?
> 
> His t-shirt is second top selling.
> 
> ...


:lmao those two dumbasses just got owned! :lmao


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao those two dumbasses just got owned! :lmao


Rather be a dumbass who's wrong than a dumbass who thinks Orton is even a little bit talented or entertaining. All that means is that you're easy to fool into thinking what the company wants you to think.

Fact is, if Orton wasn't related to who he is related to, he WOULD of been fired a few months into being signed by the company. Fact. If he never got fired, he WOULD be languishing in the undercard/midcard.

Boring on the mic, boring in the ring, stupid look, stupid movements. He's just a big greased up baby, and he fits. WWE always has the main guy, and another guy who is absoloutely talentless and likes to sponge off the talent of others.

It all feels very clique'ish, and Orton is starting to feel alot like Triple H. He'll probably end up marriying one of Trips' daughters, they seem to have the same mental age.

Obviously when someone does something wrong you're meant to scream stupid! stupid! stupid! at them, or taddle tale and cry your eyes out and get them removed.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao those two dumbasses just got owned! :lmao


not really, cena has 4 of the top 5. cena makes probably at least 5 times what orton earns for the wwe. 

oh wait i must be a dumbass, one of ortons shirts actually sold. oh silly me.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

And Darrens Young themed sounded awesome, anyone got a full-er version?

Nevermind, I suck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSCfoMPkms0


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> And Darrens Young themed sounded awesome, anyone got a full-er version?
> 
> Nevermind, I suck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSCfoMPkms0


How the hell did anyone get the full theme already?  Sounds like a theme Shawn (Planet) Stasiak could get.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It's an improvement on Daniel Bryan's imo.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> not really, cena has 4 of the top 5. cena makes probably at least 5 times what orton earns for the wwe.
> 
> oh wait i must be a dumbass, one of ortons shirts actually sold. oh silly me.


5 times more? Come on. For starters, Cena's shirt is selling for $25 while Orton's is selling for $38, so that immediately tells me they're making just as much money from Orton's shirt being no.2 as Cena's no.1. 

Not bad at all. No doubt Cena probably sells way more merch than Orton, but don't let your blind hatred make you say stupid things.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

rcc said:


> 5 times more? Come on. For starters, Cena's shirt is selling for $25 while Orton's is selling for $38, so that immediately tells me they're making just as much money from Orton's shirt being no.2 as Cena's no.1.
> 
> Not bad at all. No doubt Cena probably sells way more merch than Orton, but don't let your blind hatred make you say stupid things.


idk, its not blind hatred, its logic. cena has tons of different stuff to sell. wristbands, hats different shirts and bundles and stuff. add the price of all his stuff up and its 3 or 4 times the price of ortons shirt i would say. cenas got the orange shirt, the purple shirt. orange hat, purple hat. im not saying its all ortons fault, but the wwe backed cena as its horse obviously because he has tons of shit to sell.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

This has probably already been said but thats why im putting it in here randomly instead of making a new topic. Why can't WWE just do the simple things that would go a long way? I.e. when they know theyre going to have a shot of the laptop (Edge thinking about breaking it) DONT HAVE THE BIT OF PAPER COLE READS OFF on there! Why can't they actually just use a real laptop and have Cole's instructions on Notepad or some shit? It wouldnt be that hard. There's also the money in the bank suitcase, i know it wasnt meant to come open but again would it of been hard to put a single sheet of a4 with a bunch of random words that could of just been hornswoggle mashing a keyboard? Just so it looked like there was a contract in it. Such simple things to do and they just have such a lazy approach imo.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> David Otunga has gotten "major exposure on television", but you'd say he's had an awful rookie year, now wouldn't you? Is that really a relevant thing? Raw is a major show, any exposure on Raw is major exposure. That doesn't mean everybody on Raw is a star.


David Otunga is nowhere near the talent level of Darren Young. David Otunga got nowhere near the storyline attention or booking that Darren Young got. He's not comparable to Young AT ALL. But also, it's not only how you're booked that matters. It's also how you perform in whatever situation. And I'll get to that in a second...


> I don't have the access to FCW, but supposing this is true, what has this got to do with how he's been booked already?


...and I'll do it right now. When a wrestler looks strong in defeat, it DOES mean something. Two things, actually. 1) It means that the wrestler has done his job very well, and that he's very capable of telling a story. 2) It means that WWE has noticed this guy and sees something in him. We've seen many examples of "booking sacrifices" for causes of greater good. Edge lost his Intercontinental Title match against Ric Flair, and reigned as WWE Champion at the end of the night. Randy Orton lost his IC Title, and went onto beat Chris Benoit for the World Title at SummerSlam. Now while I'm not suggesting this will lead to a World Title (at least not right away), consider Daniel Bryan. He was eliminated first from NXT despite his talent, but we all speculated it was for a greater cause. That greater cause was obviously delayed by his firing, but WWE _still_ brought him back, and _still_ went forward with their plans. 

So, what's it got to do with booking? WWE knows how good Darren Young is. And based on what we know, booking patterns actually *suggest* that there is something in store for him.


> Actually, that was Bryan with his storyline against Miz and Cole.


It is now, but it wasn't at the time. Not even close.


> Him being with the SES wouldn't have accomplished anything, they're irrelevant and they haven't made stars out of any of the 3 people that Punk has taken under his wing.


Look at these key terms: "wouldn't" and "they're." Two separate tenses to prove one point? They're irrelevant NOW, but they weren't then. When this angle was going on and looked to take off, SES was still very much a big deal and there was absolutely every indication that Darren Young was going to get a rub from it. Every indication. Again, the ONLY thing that stopped this from happening was WWE deciding to go with the Nexus angle instead.


> This is the same guy who got the shit beat out of him, wasn't seen for 2 or 3 weeks and then as soon as he returned, within a minute he got RKO'd. Some momentum.


If I remember correctly, Gabriel also looked strong in defeat to Cena. Gabriel has also been RKO'd, multiple times. Now while Gabriel definitely has a brighter-looking future than Young, the ONLY difference between these two guys is that Gabriel wasn't kicked out of Nexus. If Young wasn't kicked out of Nexus, then he'd look almost as strong as Gabriel right now. If he was just kicked out of Nexus and that was it, then Cena would've squashed him and that would've been it, beatdown to follow and we'd never see him again. But with a strong performance booked towards making him look like he got close, a return in the main event with his own theme and tron? It's foolish to think that WWE _doesn't_ have plans for him. 


> I don't know what tools you're referring to but surely it can't be anything to do with the entertainment side of wrestling. He's not a bad worker but I don't see why what his workrate alone has produced so far would get him a huge push.


Yes, it refers to the entertainment side of wrestling as well. While true that in-ring is his strongest point, that's also because he's very, very good in-ring. But I saw all the potential there in his teaser with CM Punk. Undeniably so.

You have to remember that this is a guy who I first condemned. In his first week, and from his pre-tape? HELL no. I said that this guy had no future, point blank, period. But then he came out each week after that and showed me something new, and proved me wrong in a new way. This is a guy who has earned tons of respect from me. I would not be going to bat for this guy out of any sort of blind mark-ism. I really, truly see something in this guy. And it appears that WWE does, too. 

Darren Young never got his true chance to show what he's got. He very nearly got his shot, but he hasn't yet. Who's to say that if he gets his shot, he won't break out in a huge way? It's true in any case that a wrestler needs a big angle to prove himself to the world. Before The Miz started coming out and cutting promos on John Cena, and getting involved in all that, none of us had a clue that he was such a great mic talent, or had such a level of charisma. That angle MADE him. How can you confidently say that won't happen for Darren Young, who has already shown potential?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know if you two talk about it, but maybe(!) Young gets into the 6-Pack-Challenge somehow? I mean, if Brian Kendrick can get a title shot in a multiman match, why not Young who is far better in every way?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I completely agree that Young is FAR better than Kendrick in every way, and I'd love it as a fan, but I don't see it as a very realistic possibility at this point.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> I completely agree that Young is FAR better than Kendrick in every way, and I'd love it as a fan, but I don't see it as a very realistic possibility at this point.


Miz marks seem to forget how awful he was when he debuted in the WWE, and now he is Mr. Money in the Bank.

Darren Young's debut has been a lot better than the Miz's.

So in the end, as none of us humans can know the future, Darren could end being a main eventer, mid carder, low carder or released.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Otunga = Young imo. I don't care about either of them.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Orton's four rkos was amazing!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Orton's four rkos was amazing!


Yeah I especially loved his tribute to Eddie.

If you're wondering what I'm talking about, look at it again


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I think a total of 4 people care about Darren Young


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ignorant statement is ignorant.


----------



## davidebuz (Sep 11, 2010)

The Nexus was a great project, carried out very badly.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSCfoMPkms0

Epic theme. Suddenly this Raw made me mark for Darren Young.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I love the theme; it's really unique and honestly, pretty well done.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm hoping for good things from Darren Young. He just didn't work as a heel with the Nexus group, but I think he showed a lot of good stuff during NXT despite having a bad rookie/pro match up. (Yeah, he had arguably the best pro but CM Punk couldn't really do much to help Darren Young with their totally contradicting gimmicks, and the competition was tough on season 1)


----------

